# Sticky  You know you're a perceiver when...



## The Exception

I've noticed there are similar threads for E, I, S, N, T, and F. J and P are missing so I'm creating them!


You know you're a perceiver when you set notices of future events that you may want to attend aside to decide on later and by the time you view the notice again, the event occured several weeks ago.


----------



## nevermore

When your house resembles a radioactive wasteland.


----------



## Darner

When planning too far ahaed gives you real, physical nausea (I just got this A0 2011 calendar, put it on my wall, filled in all important dates I'm aware of, went a step back to see how the thing looks like and I almost threw up. There are so many days until the next 1st December! Who the hell knows if I'll even be still alive then? There's a whole year that needs to happen, how can you squeeze it on a paper? I threw the poster down then, it creeps me out. I'll hold on to my agenda that takes up to one week at a time.)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're a perceiver when the suggestion of making a schedule to make your life supposedly easier makes you cringe.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

nevermore said:


> When your house resembles a radioactive wasteland.


... and you don't really care that it does. :tongue:

You'd mostly prefer that everyone else organizes things. You just go along for the ride.


----------



## viva

When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

When the only available floor space you have in your bedroom is a small trail to your bed - the rest of the floor is covered with clothes, books etc


----------



## chadlinski

When you set yourself a goal of working on your already overdue assignment that is worth 50% and already a week overdue by working on it in 2 hour increments, but instead waste your time on PErC, facebook and tumblr. I have 5 hours before the absolute cut off is for it, I'm probably going to fail the entire subject but instead of working my butt off on the assignment, I'm on here arrghh!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

^You know you're a perceiver when you're doing research for a paper and you get distracted by something that you find and it's only slightly related.


----------



## djf863000

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...



Looks almost like my car until I married an J.roud:


----------



## chadlinski

I still have bags and bags of stuff in the back of my car I was supposed to drop off at the thrift store months ago!


----------



## pretty.Odd

When completing a major assignment one day before it's due, is second nature to you.


----------



## viva

djf863000 said:


> Looks almost like my car until I married an J.roud:



On that note... you know you're a perciever when you're planning on marrying a J so they can help you get your life in order. And if you don't find a J... well... you'll figure that out later.


----------



## Van

When you haven't really decided whether you're a perceiver or not.
I don't really identify with the stereotypical perceiver, but I figure that I if I was an IN_J type I would know it.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

You know you're a perciever if you're sometimes unsure about your S and N.


----------



## dagnytaggart

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


 
Gross. :crazy: How can you stand resting your feet there, dirtying all that stuff like you're in a barnyard of hay. haha, I thought *I* was bad!

On a side note, you clearly drive a new VW bug. sigh...that's when you know you're an *ENF*P. ;-P


----------



## dagnytaggart

You know you're P when you write a 10 page research paper on FASB Accounting Standards...beginning two hours before it's DUE...


And ace it. :laughing:


----------



## nevermore

God said:


> You know you're P when you write a 10 page research paper on FASB Accounting Standards...beginning two hours before it's DUE...
> 
> 
> And ace it. :laughing:


And I bet your J friends who started the paper three weeks in advance got a C, right?:tongue:

That's it. P's rule. Judgers are officially obsolete!:crazy:


----------



## dagnytaggart

nevermore said:


> And I bet your J friends who started the paper three weeks in advance got a C, right?:tongue:
> 
> That's it. P's rule. Judgers are officially obsolete!:crazy:


well...on that one paper assignment. 

For the most part, Accounting was made for J's. I ended up switching to Marketing.

*BUT...you know you're a P when* you can adapt and see the benefits of anything! As an entrepreneur, marketing is truthfully much more useful and compatible with my real goals than Accounting ever was. I can hire a damn ISTJ to count, categorize and depreciate the pennies.


----------



## viva

God said:


> Gross. :crazy: How can you stand resting your feet there, dirtying all that stuff like you're in a barnyard of hay. haha, I thought *I* was bad!
> 
> On a side note, you clearly drive a new VW bug. sigh...that's when you know you're an *ENF*P. ;-P


Hahaaha, there's no stuff on the floor on _my_ side... it could get stuck under the pedals! I may not value cleanliness, but I value safety :wink: And yes, it is a VW bug, good eye.


----------



## pinkrasputin

When you can improv an entire class. You're never out of ideas when you teach.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're a perceiver when you want to look at everything while shopping.

You also know you're a perceiver when you have narrowed down your potential purchases to two or three items but you take forever to decide which one you actually want. :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden

...No matter how deep your conviction that you are_ *ri*_*ght* in an argument, you always understand the other points of view. :crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

rowingineden said:


> ...No matter how deep your conviction that you are_ *ri*_*ght* in an argument, you always understand the other points of view. :crazy:


So, so true. :crazy:


----------



## dar.ling

You know you're a perceiver when you give too many second chances to people.

I can't see things in black and white no matter how much a person hurts me.:sad::frustrating:
Its my strength and weakness.


----------



## AimfortheBrain

pretty.Odd said:


> When completing a major assignment one day before it's due, is second nature to you.


This ^

I'm working on a group project with a girl who I think is either an ENFJ or ESFJ and she wants the essay done at least 3 days before the deadline just because. Plus, she keeps trying to micromanage everything I do--the research, the writing, the editing, the citations. 

Just leave me alone! I'm a straight A student for Christs sake! I got this!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're a perceiver when back in high school, a judger friend of yours who sat in front of you in Chemistry felt the need to align the books on your desk one day and you mess them back up again just to spite her. True story. The two of us kept going back and forth until one of us got tired. (Can't remember how it ended. :crazy


----------



## The Exception

You're a perceiver when you've asked for a tax filing extension off of your previous extension.


----------



## Tuttle

You know you're a perceiver married to a judger when...

Your beloved throws out your "pile" (you know, that mountain of paperwork that you need to take care of and you know exactly what is in there and where) in an attempt to clean up and in a rare moment of extreme annoyance, you rearrange the contents of his bookcase (Star Wars novels are no longer in sequential order and have some steampunk works mixed in with them, and the Luke and Yoda statuettes are arranged in such a manner that would suggest a hot and heavy FWB situation).

Not that I've done that. Lately...


----------



## IonOfAeons

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


When you look at this picture and think 'What's unusual about this..?'

When you get impatient with doing your work because you've spent about 5 minutes not getting anywhere so you go do something else, despite knowing you could get that done if you spent more time on it.
When you spend more time thinking about doing things than actually doing them.
When a tidy room is unhelpful to you because you know you'll forget where you tidied everything to so it's basically the same as a messy room except you have to waste time putting everything somewhere out of the way.


----------



## pdz316

vivacissimamente said:


> On that note... you know you're a perciever when you're planning on marrying a J so they can help you get your life in order. And if you don't find a J... well... you'll figure that out later.


LOL!!
its exactly why i want to marry a J


----------



## rowingineden

When you're playing a game which includes judging multiple people's answers to a prompt and you have trouble deciding whose answer is best so you go with the first thing someone suggests to you... :blushed:


----------



## The Exception

You know you're a perceiver when by the time you've decided what to order in a restaurant, everyone else is done eating.


----------



## Blazy

djf863000 said:


> Looks almost like my car until I married an J.roud:


I think I just died a little...


----------



## dar.ling

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You know you're a perceiver when by the time you've decided what to order in a restaurant, everyone else is done eating.



You're exaggerating. :laughing:
But to a good extent, its true.


----------



## pretty.Odd

I don't know if anyone posted this, but you know you're a perceiver when people are shocked that you get good grades even though you always turn your work in right before the deadline.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

you know you are a perciever when you state that the premise of "finality" is an absurdity and your entj aquiantance glares at you with horror and disgust:laughing:


----------



## Linnifae

When you repeatedly lose the organizers you keep buying for yourself. :bored:

When reading the "You Know You're a Judger" thread stresses you out


----------



## Linnifae

Tuttle said:


> You know you're a perceiver married to a judger when...
> 
> Your beloved throws out your "pile" (you know, that mountain of paperwork that you need to take care of and you know exactly what is in there and where) in an attempt to clean up and in a rare moment of extreme annoyance, you rearrange the contents of his bookcase (Star Wars novels are no longer in sequential order and have some steampunk works mixed in with them, and the Luke and Yoda statuettes are arranged in such a manner that would suggest a hot and heavy FWB situation).
> 
> Not that I've done that. Lately...


You know you're a perceiver married to _another_ perceiver when you're constantly leturing your spouse about his socks lying on the floor in the living room and he in turn points out the glass of water that's been left on the coffee table for three days and the fact that you forgot to put the cleaning supplies away when you cleaned last week. Then you both decide not to argue about it and solve the problem by playing video games.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Linnifae said:


> You know you're a perceiver married to _another_ perceiver when you're constantly leturing your spouse about his socks lying on the floor in the living room and he in turn points out the glass of water that's been left on the coffee table for three days and the fact that you forgot to put the cleaning supplies away when you cleaned last week. Then you both decide not to argue about it and solve the problem by playing video games.


I love it! :laughing:


----------



## IonOfAeons

Linnifae said:


> You know you're a perceiver married to _another_ perceiver when you're constantly leturing your spouse about his socks lying on the floor in the living room and he in turn points out the glass of water that's been left on the coffee table for three days and the fact that you forgot to put the cleaning supplies away when you cleaned last week. Then you both decide not to argue about it and solve the problem by playing video games.


Wow, the perfect marriage does exist :crazy:


----------



## Linnifae

IonOfAeons said:


> Wow, the perfect marriage does exist :crazy:


Yup. He's an ISTP. I'm an ENFP. It's our only letter in common but we have a lot of fun :laughing:


----------



## madhatter

Linnifae said:


> You know you're a perceiver married to _another_ perceiver when you're constantly leturing your spouse about his socks lying on the floor in the living room and he in turn points out the glass of water that's been left on the coffee table for three days and the fact that you forgot to put the cleaning supplies away when you cleaned last week. Then you both decide not to argue about it and solve the problem by playing video games.


Wow, sounds like me and my dad. roud:


----------



## melarlee

You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.

Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...


----------



## Linnifae

melarlee said:


> You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
> ... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.
> 
> Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...


lol at your reason for editing.

My couch is in the middle of the room because my house has a weird layout and it's the only way it really works...is that really that unusual? I'm going to have to pay attention to my friends' couches now.


----------



## dar.ling

melarlee said:


> You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
> ... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.
> 
> Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...



Guilty as changed. :crazy:


----------



## IonOfAeons

melarlee said:


> You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
> ... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.
> 
> Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...


I don't think I've ever had everything washed up at once because every time I do it, I manage to miss something in the murky depths of my room.


----------



## rowingineden

...When to you, "spring cleaning" means shoving stuff into drawers and closets and under the furniture.


----------



## dar.ling

rowingineden said:


> ...When to you, "spring cleaning" means shoving stuff into drawers and closets and under the furniture.



:-D .... you know me so well. :-X


----------



## SapphireSarah

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> When the only available floor space you have in your bedroom is a small trail to your bed - the rest of the floor is covered with clothes, books etc


I don't even have THAT much space! I have a 3-ring binder on the floor that I stumble over and practically cut my foot on every night yet I still haven't moved it out of the "trail to the bed" pathway LOL


----------



## Darner

rowingineden said:


> ...When to you, "spring cleaning" means shoving stuff into drawers and closets and under the furniture.


... when you hated the whole spring because you knew your SJ mother will make you be part of the spring cleaning.I found the solution for the cups-in-the-room problem: I own only one cup. :laughing:


----------



## melarlee

Darner said:


> I found the solution for the cups-in-the-room problem: I own only one cup. :laughing:


Then I'd only have one ashtray! :crazy:
But seriously. :dry:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Darner said:


> ... when you hated the whole spring because you knew your SJ mother will make you be part of the spring cleaning.I found the solution for the cups-in-the-room problem: I own only one cup. :laughing:


Less dishes to wash! :crazy:


----------



## laurenrae08

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


This makes me smile  hehe love it.


----------



## rowingineden

laurenrae08 said:


> This makes me smile  hehe love it.


That looks like all my friends' cars. :crazy:


----------



## Raichan

When you think studying is most effective when after some period of reading course related material, you reflect on multiple theories and dots of connections that are not relevant whatsoever to the course :crazy:


----------



## dreamer 1977

You hate when you are offered many choices, it's hard to choose!

You've tried to become more organized by making to-do lists and schedules but that usually only lasts the first day you try to do it.

You are ALWAYS going to things unprepared, like going to class without writing utensils on the first day, not bringing binders, clustering all your papers in one pile and placing them in a drawer, etc.

You always wait til the last minute because otherwise, without the pressure and panic of thinking you don't have enough time, you just won't get something done.

You don't really bother arguing with someone because you're open-minded, and also, what's the point, you aren't going to change their mind (nor do you have any desire to do so).

You don't care about giving precise directions, orders, etc. All you care about is they get it done.

You love to read about a huge variety of subjects. Wikipedia is your friend.

You hate being told what to do. You'll do something your own way and learn by experience.

You don't necessarily like change but you adapt to it very quickly.

You are not controlling at all, you see no need for it and you hating controlling people.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

zabajk said:


> You love to read about a huge variety of subjects. Wikipedia is your friend.


You know you're a perceiver when you look at a site like Wikipedia or TV Tropes for a while, click all the different links in each article, and then look at the clock and realize that several hours have passed. :crazy:


----------



## dreamer 1977

You write a shopping list so you know what you need when you go shopping because otherwise you'll forget something... only to get to the store and realize you forgot the list at home!


----------



## Shadow1980

I just want to point out that ENFJ's are physically messy as hell too! lol I always have piles of paper/clothes/whatever all over my house and the inside of my car could totally take the mess posted above. ;p 

I think being a P is more of a "I'm comfortable not having a plan" thing. I could never not have a plan. LOL


----------



## strawberryLola

When you only check in with your whatchmacallit? Planner. Every once in a while when you get to it.


----------



## themartyparade

IonOfAeons said:


> You can still see floor. That IS clean.


It's been three days and now you can't


----------



## Michael82

when you can't find out why you're a perceiver!

hahaha this actually is true I just can't find the judgment on this one!!


----------



## azurefire

Hi, I don't want to ruin the party, but felt the need to make the distinction between being physically organized in open spaces vs. being well organized with people. 

I had considered myself INFP for a long while because I'm not the most organized person when it comes to things and honestly sometimes my car looks a lot like yours, papers, clothes all kinds of things tossed around. It drives my scientist husband crazy. 

Then after debate with someone who is more knowledgable about MBTI, I finally decided that I am a J as in INFJ. We're the least organized when it comes to things and not so great with details. But when it comes to people, we can be highly organized, although it is becomes exhausting as an introvert, it cannot be helped.


----------



## Aelthwyn

when you feel happy and slightly vindicated upon discovering that some people actually _don't _keep their silverwear organized in little compartments for big spoons, small spoons, big forks, small forks, etc.

when you can't find anything _because_ you cleaned


----------



## themartyparade

azurefire said:


> Then after debate with someone who is more knowledgable about MBTI, I finally decided that I am a J as in INFJ. We're the least organized when it comes to things and not so great with details. But when it comes to people, we can be highly organized, although it is becomes exhausting as an introvert, it cannot be helped.


How is one organized about/with people?


----------



## Thidwick

When all of your clothes are dirty and you wash a load only for those same clothes to be in the floor again by the time you get around to washing the next load.


----------



## Janey

When you accumulate a pile of "recently worn" clothes somewhere either at the end of the bed or on a chair somewhere in your room.


----------



## Thidwick

Janey said:


> When you accumulate a pile of "recently worn" clothes somewhere either at the end of the bed or on a chair somewhere in your room.


Very true, I have a chair that usually has the last week's assortment of outfits on it.


----------



## EmilSan

Yes, indeed. I have several chairs, a bed, a couch, a rack and a wardrobe. Not to mention a numerous amount of boxes. Sigh...

"Whoa, the test was TODAY?"


----------



## IonOfAeons

When you read several books at once, so you can switch if you feel your attention span flagging.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

when you spend about 3 hours reading every one of the posts here and grinning about how well you relate to each when you have a test tomorrow you didn't study shit for.

herrow all btw :3


----------



## LotusBlossom

This topic is made of so much win! I relate with almost everything said here. 
When I got my laptop (the current one) 2.5 years ago, I made a pact with myself to be organized with my files, you know, creating folders for my artwork, photos, pdf and word documents for filing in and then periodically move those files to my external hard drive so that my laptop remains uncluttered. Now, all my uni essay works are everywhere in the My Documents folder, with only half of them filed under their modules subfolder. My pictures folder are full of .psd and photos and screenshots which I haven't yet categorized, or I already have created subfolders for them and still haven't moved them yet. My Desktop screen is now full of word documents, photos, artwork and pdfs. In short, my laptop is a cluttered mess. though I have no problem with it because I can still find everything, I feel like I should 'get my act together' and have everything neatly filed in their respective folders and categorized according to type and alphabetical order...so I start doing it. Five minutes later I just get frustrated, say 'naaah, f* it' and go back to painting. I tell this to my INTJ friend and he says 'this is why you spend some minutes each day to tidy and organize so it doesn't pile up into a huge mess!'...uh yeah, easy for him to say, but this is a very alien concept to me. It's not like I havent' tried, I just could never keep it up!

I also do a lot of my essays the night before it's due! There was this one time I thought, ok, I'm going to be a good girl and start my writing my essay one week before it's due. And well, my grade for that essay isn't better than the ones I did last minute.

In high school, I almost always hand in all my assignments late. For me, handing anything on time is a VERY rare occurrence. Because of this, I don't get as good grades as I should because marks are deducted for late submissions. But when it comes to tests I'm always near the top of the class. I did better in tests than a lot of people who always hand their assignments in on time and seem very disciplined.


----------



## LotusBlossom

vivacissimamente said:


> On that note... you know you're a perciever when you're planning on marrying a J so they can help you get your life in order. And if you don't find a J... well... you'll figure that out later.


Funnily enough, the best relationships I've had are with Js. I was with an ISTP for 2+ years. Man, that relationship was full of long drawn-out angst (mostly on my part). I guess I already have enough P two people.


----------



## Simo

When you keep postponing buying the procrastination handbook.


----------



## caramel_choctop

@vivacissimamente: Well, yes, I'd be a bit taken aback by that as well - as in, how can you survive in such a small, cramped space? - but then that's basically what my room looks like.


----------



## Wendixy

When you finally start working on the project that is due on the next day.

When you can hardly motivate yourself to do work.

When you lose track midway.

When you procrastinate during work. :laughing:


----------



## Darner

When you often feel like following your instincts and make sudden changes in your plans just because of that "feeling".


----------



## Nayru

You know you are a perceiver when every so many days you completely doubt your own type. Like this morning, I thought I might be an ISFJ instead... how silly

You know you're a perceiver when you could never before understand or really believe it when your J mother says: "It's the truth, I JUST CAN'T LIVE IN A DIRTY (disorganized) HOUSE, how many times do I have to tell you?!" 

You know you're a perceiver when as a kid, your dad put a sign for you to read on the front door saying: "What did I forget?"


----------



## LotusBlossom

All the J people in my life tell me I'm super impulsive even before I realised that, by other people's standards, I might be.


----------



## somewhere else

You know you're a P when you do everything in the "wrong" order. I'm noticing this as I'm working on my semester portfolio book. The sensible thing to do would be finish all work, lay out book, then add images and text section by section. It would be done in no time if I did that, but instead, I'm just doing whatever I feel like.


----------



## angelfish

when you are aware that you are repeating the "when" and don't care because you like the way it sounds 

when you try to be a J and realize that you need to go about becoming more J-like in your own way.


----------



## Katya00

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


hahahaha Hey! If a person can still fit in the passenger seat this is NOT a problem. 

Plus I _need_ some of that stuff at times. It comes in quite handy...I used a large metal stand for an anatomic model laying in my backseat for a dog stake the other day at the park, for example. That model has been back there for years...and I am so glad now


----------



## Darner

I've had an extremely interesting observation today. I used to think perceivers are perceivers because we really are lazy, always late, and that we could really do things on time if we would be motivated in a right way. But there is more depth in this. For the first time in my life, I finished a project a while before its due (not on purpose, it just happened due to some turn of events). Anyway, the thing is finished, I still have time to spare and it makes me feel _extremely_ insecure - I have time, I don't have anything to do, I keep thinking there's something I forgot ... I'm not being this quick in the future anymore, now I understand what it means to "like working under pressure".


----------



## strawberryLola

When you have a turbulent relationship with your planner.

You 90% love it when you can fill it up and decorate it with neon highlights.

You 10% hate it when you feel obligated.

But, it is still your planner. You love it. Yet- it feels SO FOREIGN. :'/


----------



## Darner

... when the best part of a routine is when something goes wrong. :crazy:


----------



## MiGoreng

When your bedroom looks like this:















































Yeah... I should probably think about tidying up.


----------



## Starfish

I love it!! This room is awesome.


----------



## MiGoreng

haha, thanks c:


----------



## Starfish




----------



## The Exception

@Starfish Cool pics. As far as messiness goes, doesn't look that bad. I've seen far worse.


----------



## Darner

Dementia in Absentia said:


> @Starfish Cool pics. As far as messiness goes, doesn't look that bad. I've seen far worse.


I agree - it's a lot of stuff, but there's an order behind it.


----------



## Abraxas

You know you're NOT a perceiver when you go out of your way to bend the truth on five different MBTI tests and you STILL freaking always get INTJ.

This is my room:


















INTJ?

Really? Seriously?

Well there it is folks. Objective proof. Messy doesn't imply P, apparently.


----------



## Starfish

Well, I noticed you _are_ reading a book called "Being Logical"....


----------



## chadlinski

When your room is FINALLY tidy, but your assignments are still sitting there


----------



## chickydoda

When you put things in a specific place so you can find them again, and you die a little on the inside when someone feels the need to move them. 

I don't know if I'd get more annoyed married to a J or a P. I'm not a hugely messy person, I always kept my car clean and tidy and my bathroom, its just my bedroom that looks like a tornado swept through


----------



## chickydoda

Xee said:


> When your bedroom looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I should probably think about tidying up.


Your room looks awesome! Very lived in


----------



## chickydoda

When you doubt you are really a p while sitting in a messy bedroom...


----------



## chickydoda

themartyparade said:


> When you've said that you're gonna clean your room for about three weeks now but it still looks like this:


Why is there a lamp on your floor?


----------



## chickydoda

You know you're a perciever when you spend four hours cleaning and tidying you room and two days later its an even bigger mess than what you started with!


----------



## lothweneriniel

William I am said:


> ....You find an uncashed paycheck from last month buried under (count them) 1 layer of papers ... and you didn't realize that you didn't cash it almost a month ago..... Heh. Luckily It was a very small check.
> 
> This is (arguably) unrelated, but here are pictures of the last two rooms/apartments I lived in.
> 
> View attachment 18801
> View attachment 18800


I do that all the time. I guess it helps me save money? Your rooms looked so tidy.


----------



## Coburn

When you can't be bothered to read the manual that tells you how to assemble Ikea furniture. You'd rather wing it until you get seriously stuck. Even then, you'll only read the manual if it has big pictures that make everything clear in a glance.


----------



## Coburn

vivacissimamente said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


MY CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT! Even with the water bottle on the side!


----------



## Coburn

melarlee said:


> You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
> ... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.
> 
> Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...


I am totally guilt of that. 

Although I sometimes left them out in the kitchen, which drove my severely J housemate into madness. Now, to appease him, I just hide all the dirty dishes in my room until I muster up the will to spend twenty minutes cleaning them.


----------



## VanishingPoint

When doctors question the existence of your adrenal glands. Your condition is called "It's-No-Big-Deal" Syndrome.


----------



## bengalcat

William I am said:


> ....You find an uncashed paycheck from last month buried under (count them) 1 layer of papers ... and you didn't realize that you didn't cash it almost a month ago..... Heh. Luckily It was a very small check.


Heh. This thread makes me realise that it's true what they say about INFJs being less J than other Js. I like closure, plans, I envy the P ability to wing things and improvise and know that things will work out... But yes, my room is pleasant chaos and thanks to this thread I now feel like I should go hunting for a cheque I know is floating out there somewhere that I should have cashed a couple of months ago....


----------



## Zerosum

when the only reason you do the dishes is because you have run out of cutlery!


----------



## thesilentzoo

...When your most fantastic essays are completed primarily when you've pulled an all-nighter.


----------



## thistled bones

when you have a laundry basket in your room so you don't have to go through much effort to keep your dirty clothes off of the floor, but your dirty clothes end up on the floor AROUND the basket anyway--
and they stay there for an extended period of time.










i didn't even realize how ridiculous this was until I started thinking about things that P's might do, and i looked in my room.


----------



## LunaWolf

Your room is totaly messy and your J mother kepps nagging about it


----------



## 3053

Innocent Civilian said:


> when you have a laundry basket in your room so you don't have to go through much effort to keep your dirty clothes off of the floor, but your dirty clothes end up on the floor AROUND the basket anyway--
> and they stay there for an extended period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't even realize how ridiculous this was until I started thinking about things that P's might do, and i looked in my room.


O.M.G.











;O


----------



## lothweneriniel

NeonBomb said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;O


Unfortunately. I think mine is the worst


----------



## lothweneriniel

Zerosum said:


> when the only reason you do the dishes is because you have run out of cutlery!


When you've finally realized that if you keep a fork and spoon near the top instead of tossing them into the depths of the sink every time you eat then you can go on without doing the dishes forever


----------



## lothweneriniel

thesilentzoo said:


> ...When your most fantastic essays are completed primarily when you've pulled an all-nighter.


When you would pull the all-nighter but the teacher has been so patient and friendly that two weeks after the due-date you still have not.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Abraxas said:


> You know you're NOT a perceiver when you go out of your way to bend the truth on five different MBTI tests and you STILL freaking always get INTJ.
> 
> This is my room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ?
> 
> Really? Seriously?
> 
> Well there it is folks. Objective proof. Messy doesn't imply P, apparently.


You know you are a P when that looks immaculate.


----------



## pwiloson

Why can't yous just be tidy?


----------



## lothweneriniel

pwiloson said:


> Why can't yous just be tidy?


We simply can't. There is no good answer. We would have to put all of our energy into it, and it probably still wouldn't work.


----------



## Abraxas

The best description of a perceiver I've seen explained it by saying, "anything that gets left in the same place for more than 48 hours is basically invisible until needed again."


----------



## Auringonpaiste

This thread is fantastic!! XD


----------



## Starfish

....your hermit crab tank has cockroaches in it that you can't get rid of, so you try to accept the roaches as fellow pets.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Abraxas said:


> The best description of a perceiver I've seen explained it by saying, "anything that gets left in the same place for more than 48 hours is basically invisible until needed again."


Yes, but the second it is needed we see it again, even if it is under three layers.

@*pwiloson * I have a better answer now. We cannot be tidy because the function we have that primarily deals with the world is only for gathering information. The one that does stuff is inferior. I'm sure you know this, but it truly does make a difference. We simply do not have the faculty for external organization.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Starfish said:


> ....your hermit crab tank has cockroaches in it that you can't get rid of, so you try to accept the roaches as fellow pets.


I like how you had to say "try." It does not work so well?

Do the crabs mind?


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You know you're a Perceiver when you refer to a cluttered desk or messy room as "freedom of expression" and a house with books and magazines on every table surface as "lived in."


----------



## Queen of Refuse

Darner said:


> When planning too far ahaed gives you real, physical nausea (I just got this A0 2011 calendar, put it on my wall, filled in all important dates I'm aware of, went a step back to see how the thing looks like and I almost threw up. There are so many days until the next 1st December! Who the hell knows if I'll even be still alive then? There's a whole year that needs to happen, how can you squeeze it on a paper? I threw the poster down then, it creeps me out. I'll hold on to my agenda that takes up to one week at a time.)


That creeps me out/scares me as well. I think it's frightening seeing your life so mapped out. I actually feel like it everything looks shorter on the calendar, and that also freaks me out. I don't want to be aware of the time and feel like there's some kind of limit/expiration date.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

When your room looks like you have just started some big cleaning and in order to do that your stuff are on the floor and all over the table. In reality you just live in a land of big mess and you are fine with it.
When your suitcase is unpacked for a centuries after you get back from some travel and there is a serious danger of your suitcase becoming your new closet.


----------



## Psych

Only washing the dishes when they are piled up like a skyscraper in the sink and you HAVE to make space for some more.


----------



## SereneMind

Youre a perceiver when you listen to music, chat, watch TV, are on facebook while writting a biology report
Youre a perceiver when planning gives you A) the creeps B) physical pain C) mental pain D) all of the above
Youre a perceiver when your room looks like the result of a nuclear explosion, a hurricane and an earthquake alltogether......... and you dont give a damn about it
Youre perceiver when your SJ mom asks you:

mom:Son how can you.... find things and work in here? O:
me: Im just good at finding things 
Lil bro: ummmm hey bro remember where i left my glasses?
me: its right behind you, below the pile of legos, clothes and cheetos bags 
Lil bro: oh right!! *digs for a bit* thanks
me: no prob
mom: o.o *facepalm*


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

SereneMind said:


> Youre a perceiver when you listen to music, chat, watch TV, are on facebook while writting a biology report
> *Youre a perceiver when planning gives you A) the creeps B) physical pain C) mental pain D) all of the above*
> *Youre a perceiver when your room looks like the result of a nuclear explosion, a hurricane and an earthquake alltogether......... and you dont give a damn about it*
> Youre perceiver when your SJ mom asks you:
> 
> mom:Son how can you.... find things and work in here? O:
> me: Im just good at finding things
> Lil bro: ummmm hey bro remember where i left my glasses?
> me: its right behind you, below the pile of legos, clothes and cheetos bags
> Lil bro: oh right!! *digs for a bit* thanks
> me: no prob
> mom: o.o *facepalm*


every planning I've made I gave up on it 
and my suitcase is still unpacked in my room for a week - it's turning into a closet - except for clothes I used this week - they are all over the room (bed, chair, even desk)
still don't give a shit


----------



## SereneMind

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> every planning I've made I gave up on it
> and my suitcase is still unpacked in my room for a week - it's turning into a closet - except for clothes I used this week - they are all over the room (bed, chair, even desk)
> still don't give a shit


and that's what we call P pride


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

SereneMind said:


> and that's what we call P pride


hahaha and also a creative mess XD


----------



## Psych

I just hate planning anything! I can't stand it.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You don't see the point in getting out of a warm bed at 3 AM on a freezing cold Black Friday morning just to drive to the mall and wait in line with hundreds of other shoppers for the doors to open, just so you can fight through the mob to get your Christmas shopping done early. It's not worth the stress.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Psych said:


> I just hate planning anything! I can't stand it.


Man, I never know what to say when someone asks "What's in your plans?" - I always like - nothing XD - I know what I have to do and I do it but I never know when I am gonna do it - I can just say tomorrow I will study from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. - I mean lol - ok I know what I have to learn I will learn it doing that day - but how when where - who knows - will see how will day go and then decide


----------



## Psych

I never know how to answer the questsion, 'what's the plan?'. I usually look at the person who said it with a blank stare.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Psych said:


> I never know how to answer the questsion, 'what's the plan?'. I usually look at the person who said it with a blank stare.


I'm blank stare plus nothing. It always surprises me - that simple question.


----------



## Psych

So true! I can't think that far ahead. Take life as it comes


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Psych said:


> So true! I can't think that far ahead. *Take life as it comes*


totally


----------



## SereneMind

Psych said:


> I never know how to answer the questsion, 'what's the plan?'. I usually look at the person who said it with a blank stare.


I actually thank the fact that people dont tend to ask me that.... maybe cuz they know how ill answer

Improvisation FTW

Me: ok so ive gotta study for 2 exams tomorrow, 3 oral tests on thursday, and an exposition on friday
Mom: So! whatre you going to do? gonna make a plan?
Me: uhhhh nope im just gonna study here, while chatting and listening to music... you know i only take like.... 10 minutes to study for a exam
Mom: i wonder how can you focus while doing all that at once
Me: i dunno its easy for me... 
Mom: Youre weird.. i had to lock myself in a room and be in COMPLETE silence in order to study
Me: D: boring
Mom:Well il leave you alone so you can study/chat/sing/ whatever
Me ok 

and studying that way i get a perfect 20/20s xD, and i do well at studying in silence but its boring, and i listen to the teacher every time she/he speaks, maybe im just flexible or good at getting focused, My brother and a good friend are Ps too and study the same way.... could it be a P thing?


----------



## Psych

Haha ''Mom:Well il leave you alone so you can study/chat/sing/ whatever''. I usually study in silence, but I have to take breaks every ten/fifteen minutes to listen to music/watch tv!


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

when I'm listening music, reading and doing my make up at the same time


----------



## Conundrum

You just cleaned the top of your dresser off a few days ago and it already looks like a disaster again. ...And then you just remembered that there's a bill buried somewhere in there that you need to pay.


----------



## Sequestrum

Your boss tells you that you would be late to your own funeral... and you actually consider it to be highly likely.


----------



## NaughyChimp

Is it just me or... don't most of these seem very negative?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This probably applies more to NP's
Skip your philosophy class pretending to be sick because your bed and labtop are much more appealing after only 3 hours sleep than listening to an ISTJ teacher put her dull twist on concepts she can't begin to grasp. Then stumbling apon something philosophical in nature on the internet 30 mins later and spending about an hour reading/contemplating it.

^^ I'd do this way more often if missing a certain number of classes didn't result in an F


----------



## Toufeh

You know that you're a perceiver because when you DO force yourself to make some kind of list, you never finish everything on it.


----------



## Whisperella

Ha! That's happened to me too many times and just last week actually. Wanted to attend a Fabrege egg exhibit at a local art muesum and found out that it closed the day I checked my "wanting to go to these events" schedule.

You know you're a perceiver when you have a random thought and then actually follow through with it. Was driving one day when I thought "it would be nice to have a fish"..... and so stopped by Petsmart that day to pick up a beautifully blue and yellow crowntail betta fish. =D


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

You know you're a special kind of perceiver, when doing normally stressful things (being at a busy mall etc.) is chill-out time :L Think about being in one's own world


----------



## Fleetfoot

You can't understand what the word 'routine' means...

You don't understand why some professors give so much time for a project when you know you're going to do it the night before its due, because it just really isn't that much.


----------



## Kakarookee

Napoleptic said:


> There was a guy in my class who lived across the street from middle school. Every morning when the bell rang we'd go over to the windows and watch him dash across the street toward us with his shoes in hand.


That reminds me of me, I lived less than 50 meters away from high school, and one year I got to the school before the bell rang only 4 times. I was usually late even if we had an important test the first hour.


----------



## Kakarookee

dreamer 1977 said:


> You write a shopping list so you know what you need when you go shopping because otherwise you'll forget something... only to get to the store and realize you forgot the list at home!


Lucky me that I have an extremely good memory, when I was a kid and I had to go to store by myself sometimes, because my mom was sort of crippled, she usually told me like 15 things to buy, most of the time I would remember every single thing, but I always knew if I forgot something, so I just called my mom and she told me what I forgot, no problem.


----------



## Kenneth Udut

When members of your family half-jokingly threaten to call the Hoarders show. (boy, does that get me mad!)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

You love acting nonchalantly when NTJs and SJs are horrified at the mess in your house/room because it just adds to the horror. Bonus points if the SFJs instinctively start cleaning for you.


----------



## ForsakenMe

When you clean up your room and you're so proud of yourself, only so when you live inside your head for the next few days/weeks, you take one look at your room and see clutter everywhere.

Then you think, "Well, f*ck."


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

ForsakenMe said:


> When you clean up your room and you're so proud of yourself, only so when you live inside your head for the next few days/weeks, you take one look at your room and see clutter everywhere.
> 
> Then you think, "Well, f*ck."


Or when you clean up your room an realize how incredibly bare it is without the mess.


----------



## Sammiches

You know you're a perceiver when you fail your exam because your answers were "too philosophical."
:/


----------



## Manofadventure

When you'd rather sit around in your pajamas all day

Theirs 8 empty shampoo bottles in your shower

You've contemplated going to the store late at night in your dessing gown

where your friends & family do let you drive without a gps because you routinely get lost ( that might be more on an N thing)


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Manofadventure said:


> You've contemplated going to the store late at night in your dessing gown


Just contemplated?


----------



## entpIdeas

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^You know you're a perceiver when you're doing research for a paper and you get distracted by something that you find and it's only slightly related.


Or unrelated.


----------



## Quernus

Manofadventure said:


> When you'd rather sit around in your pajamas all day
> 
> *Theirs 8 empty shampoo bottles in your shower*
> 
> You've contemplated going to the store late at night in your dessing gown
> 
> where your friends & family do let you drive without a gps because you routinely get lost ( that might be more on an N thing)


Laughing out loud. If anyone were to see my bathroom and assume that all those bottles actually had shampoo in them, they would probably think I care a whole awful lot about my hair or something silly like that. 

Until they actually looked at my hair again.


----------



## Quernus

mkeath said:


> Or when you clean up your room an realize how incredibly bare it is without the mess.


And start to feel a bit uneasy. It's the same feeling I get when I know I've forgotten something, but can't remember what it is.


----------



## Darner

Kitzara said:


> When you still haven't moved your suitcase that you used for a trip three weeks ago from where you dumped it when you got back.


And you keep tripping over it all the time but still don't feel like moving it.


----------



## Logical

You know your a P when you feel so chill and laugh at all the Js running around =P


----------



## Ennp

You organize your room using a sophisticated pile system.


----------



## robespierre

-If a meeting is scheduled for later on, you are tense and uptight for the whole day because you want to make sure you don't become too immersed in your own thoughts and forget about the meeting......You forget about the meeting anyway.

-You make a vow to keep your room nice and tidy..there's a place for everything and everything has it's place. You're sitting in your room and suddenly become aware of the space around you and notice that your room is a complete disaster again. You have no idea how it happened. 

-You have something in your hand, you put it down and then 10 minutes later you're looking all over for it. Your J friend tells you to simply retrace your steps but then you awkwardly realize that you can't remember where you've walked or even putting the object down.


----------



## JerryDaJoker

When you always have a 'There's more time later on' kind of attitude to things you don't like doing, but 'OMG LETS DO THIS NOW' attitude to things you like


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You know you're a Perceiver when the thought of filling in every little fifteen minute block of time on your schedule absolutely horrifies you because it means leaving no room for contingencies or possibilities that may arise. You don't think being perpetually busy is anything to brag about and proves only that you are in danger of exhausting yourself. You also know you're a Perceiver when you won't decide what to order at your favorite restaurant until you've had time to scan the menu as you drink a cup of coffee, because you want to see if anything new was added since you last visited.
You know you're a Perceiver when recipes are suggestions, not written in stone, and you give yourself free rein to change them when an idea comes to mind.
You know you're a Perceiver when you show your culturally acceptable Judging face to the academic and corporate world, yet are true to type in your leisure time and with close friends. 
You are a Perceiver when you don't want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Nucky

When you go out for a drive and turn on streets randomly solely for the fun of getting lost on purpose.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

You have more trouble finding things after you clean than before. ć___č


----------



## Greenfeldspar

_@JerryDaJoker_ Hahaha-- this is so true!


----------



## Sunbeam

When your J roommate your freshman year of college cleans up your desk for you multiple times because it's so messy, and you feel bad about it


----------



## AbioticPrime

if you felt relieved when you found out about MBTI and learned that 50% of the world is P


----------



## SugaSkull

Is it really 50%? Holy shit. I'm guessing some of these people are pretty borderline then, lol.


----------



## SugaSkull

amucha said:


> You know you're a P, and that so is your friend, when you're at the grocery store and it takes ages to buy two or three things because neither of you know what you really want, thus resorting to "do you think I should get this? do you want this?" questions that often end up being answered with the classic P "I'm not sure"


Double post, but yeah, that is so true...My friend and I (who definitely must be a perceiver also), when we both go to the store together it is all bad...We even went as far to say when we go to the store something invades our brains and makes us indecisive freaks...or we often get distracted by things we didn't come for to buy, make a mental note of things we want to buy later (then forget) and compare everything related to it in the store. Pretty much everyone else we know hates shopping with us because we are notorious of this, lol.


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you're a P when you start trying to argue one thing, and after 10 drawn-out minutes end up arguing another


----------



## Playful Proxy

When you are posting here whilst you are supposed to be doing something else (for me, a project).


----------



## milti

> My friend and I (who definitely must be a perceiver also), when we both go to the store together it is all bad...We even went as far to say when we go to the store something invades our brains and makes us indecisive freaks...or we often get distracted by things we didn't come for to buy, make a mental note of things we want to buy later (then forget) and compare everything related to it in the store.


You know you're 2 Ps when you're going grocery shopping in a supermarket, one of you bothered to make a list, both of you forgot it at home, and spend the whole evening at the supermarket trying to find out which aisle the other one is in and getting lost and ultimately getting items that are very different from what you originally required.

You also know you're a P when your J supervisor/boss tells you to 'work steadily' and understand 'time management' and you physically cringe at those words, because your way of managing time is to let it do its own thing and know that everything will work out, even if you have to sit up all weekend without a wink of sleep (and it usually does work out better that way for you).


----------



## KateMarie999

When you were that person in the group project who just let someone else lead and did what you were told to do.


----------



## itarille

Apollo Celestio said:


> You know you're a perciever if you're sometimes unsure about your S and N.


OK, that was so eerily spot on that I fell out of my chair.


----------



## johnjohnjohn

viva said:


> When your friend takes this picture of your car on her iPhone because she's so taken aback by it and proceeds to post it on your facebook wall for all to see...


looks like a J compared to the inside of my car


----------



## Stanley309

When you got a strong lack of understanding how some people can put such a high value on neatness...


----------



## Agelaius

You know you're a perceiver when a judger tells you to do something and constantly reminds you to, but after 3 weeks you still haven't done it (ex. having to arrange for a doctors appointment). You also know you may be one when someone organizes things for you (like your room) and within about 2 hours it's back to where it was. I'm pretty thankful my SO puts up with me for my shenanigans and "P-ness" :laughing:


----------



## Lunarprox

Ok, I can seriously not relate to this - J it is LOL.


----------



## Recalibar

I actually carry around an unorganized backpack full of food and such so when an opportunity arises where I need anything in it I'm always prepared. Makes me a P because instead of bringing the only what I'll need I bring everything I could need. Lol.


----------



## Death Persuades

When you do nothing all day, thinking about what you should be doing...


----------



## lovestyle

When you throw a carton of buttermilk out that expired in early October 2011... in February 2012. XD

Also, when you find ways to procrastinate on your procrastination.


----------



## cityofcircuits

You know you're a perceiver when one thing leads to another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and another and than finally........

You have ice cream.


----------



## MoltenHorse

When you feel proud for thinking "I'll do it tomorrow", instead of thinking "I'll do it next week"....Then you keep thinking that 7 days in a row.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Agelaius said:


> I'm pretty thankful my SO puts up with me for my shenanigans and "P-ness" :laughing:


 Your P-ness?

Lmao. That can mean two things.


----------



## Agelaius

cityofcircuits said:


> Your P-ness?
> 
> Lmao. That can mean two things.


Aaaaand _now_ I realize what it was I wrote... I'm not going to change it :laughing:


----------



## ToRoom101

THis is my first post here, and I just have to say:

1. How much this made me laugh. 
2. How totally ENFP this really is. 

My wife's car is of a similar fashion.


----------



## AnnieeBubble

When you go to the shops to specifically use the free book token you got and you leave it at home...


----------



## Sherod 88

When you're getting ready to go hardcore in the gym but on the way walking there play you step on the crack you break your mamas back making a 10 minute walk 30 mins and you remember you left your gloves at the house.


----------



## Couter

AnnieeBubble said:


> When you go to the shops to specifically use the free book token you got and you leave it at home...


All the time...


----------



## airship_nebula

um... I'll think of something tomorrow


----------



## Greenfeldspar

You make a plan to do something, and when you get to where is it you need to do it you decide to not follow your plan at all due to impulse alone. Then, when asked about the situation you try to explain that this other thing you did instead was equally (if not more) important.


----------



## Kito

When you had a drawer that you just threw stuff into, and it became a site of organized chaos. You knew what was in it, and where, but it looked like a landfill site. Then, one day, you come home to find your parents have taken everything out of it, thrown everything useless away, and put the everything else back in an organized style. And you cry about it, because you feel like you've lost something you'd grown attached to, and the sight of it being so organized makes you feel a little ill.


----------



## ToRoom101

When your "J" partner begins to subtract 30 minutes to every appointment time he/she give you


----------



## Agelaius

When you finally sit down and figure out something that you really want to do only to have it not occur or be delayed (how ironic) only to suddenly not care and find something else equally as awesome to do. After all, why waste energy getting all pent up about spoiled plans? Just make new ones!


----------



## counterintuitive

...headaches triggered by bad smells are your only motivation to clean.

...you have been procrastinating on doing the laundry for 2 weeks. I was supposed to do it 2 weekends ago. I'm wearing my last shirt right now, but it doesn't smell bad. Not good, but not bad!

ETA:

...you don't throw out dry recycling crap because it doesn't smell.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

When something seems like a super amazing good idea one day and the next day you wonder why you thought so.


----------



## ElectricHead

Starfish said:


> ....your hermit crab tank has cockroaches in it that you can't get rid of, so you try to accept the roaches as fellow pets.


I laughed out loud on that one!


----------



## ElectricHead

You wash a load of clothes. The next day you put that same load of clothes in the dryer. 2 days later, the clothes are wrinkled and you have no iron so you throw a wet towel in the dryer with the same load of wrinkly clothes to try and get them unwrinkly again. You then take the clothes, fold them, become so bored with it at this point that you just leave them on your bed until it's time to pass out that night. Then, you go to bed but are too sleepy to deal with putting them in the proper place that you just take the stacks of clothes and set them on a desk, or a part of the floor you never walk on, or turn the dirty clothes hamper upside down and set them on that, or just open the top or bottom drawer of the dresser and set them on that in a hapless pile that makes it impossible to close back the drawer.


----------



## Twigs

Wow. I'm reading through these and they are all frighteningly relevant to my life x) I would forget my own head if it weren't attached to my body, as they say.


I have what is probably a stupid question. I'm still trying to figure out the differences between Ni and Ne, and it seems that Ni is described as being quite decisive. One description was "Ne sees what could be, Ni sees what should be." It sounds like Ni likes to map things out and make long-range plans, which sounds like the complete opposite of P.

My question is, does that mean that for ISFPs, the Ni conflicts with the P? (Although I'm still not completely sure whether I'm an ISFP or an INFP) How would you deal with a contradiction in traits like that? Does it even make sense to compare P with Ni?


I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I didn't want to make an entire new topic for it in case the answer was very quick, or just something I had overlooked.


----------



## Tad Cooper

You forget and forget and forget to email someone about something very important for your future and only remember on the spare of the moment and always in the wrong place...


----------



## chasingdreams

Twigs said:


> Wow. I'm reading through these and they are all frighteningly relevant to my life x) I would forget my own head if it weren't attached to my body, as they say.
> 
> 
> I have what is probably a stupid question. I'm still trying to figure out the differences between Ni and Ne, and it seems that Ni is described as being quite decisive. One description was "Ne sees what could be, Ni sees what should be." It sounds like Ni likes to map things out and make long-range plans, which sounds like the complete opposite of P.
> 
> My question is, does that mean that for ISFPs, the Ni conflicts with the P? (Although I'm still not completely sure whether I'm an ISFP or an INFP) How would you deal with a contradiction in traits like that? Does it even make sense to compare P with Ni?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I didn't want to make an entire new topic for it in case the answer was very quick, or just something I had overlooked.


No to my knowledge, the Ni does not conflict with Fi-Se (Your first two functions if you're an ISFP). The Ni is your tertiary function, and you use that with Te (Ni-Te) when your Fi-Se isn't working for you. We all wouldn't be able to function properly if we didn't utilize all the cognitive function in our daily lives.


----------



## shewhobabbles

You suddenly realize you haven't seen your cell phone for three days and ask a friend to call it, only to find it under the pile of unfolded laundry that has been on your bed for a week and a half. What are double beds for?


----------



## liza_200

You know, you're a perceiver when..










..you thank this. ;-)


----------



## liza_200

Oh no, fuck it lol.


----------



## Marie Claire

You unlock the front door and forget the keys in the lock. You find them there the next morning when you leave for work. ( I've done this a couple of times.) My ENFP son did it last month.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're a perceiver when you look at a site like Wikipedia or TV Tropes for a while, click all the different links in each article, and then look at the clock and realize that several hours have passed. :crazy:


You know you're a perceiver when you read an article on Wikipedia, click the first link, read that article, clicked the first link and so on and so on until you have started reading 50 wikis and finished none of them.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

CeresZal said:


> You know you're a perceiver when your cognitive functions tells you you have a J but every other MBTI test tells you that you're a damn P (true story for my case i suppose). You still resemble a P to most who know you. When you MUST plan at least, or make a decision before you do something. If you don't, you'll never do it or the chances of you forgetting is very likely. When you have short term memory.
> I've been called lazy, random and messy by a J person. Plus they also tell you to keep a schedule, you try but it doesn't work. You grow up with a J parent but you're still not like them. You let a J person run everything for you while growing up (because they asked for it) and you're fine with it. J-person mainly = my mom. How un-intj of me right?


I don't know where I would be without my ISFJ mom. Her talents are my weaknesses.


----------



## saltare

When there is always a more efficient way to do something (Which may or may not involve manipulation) 

When you forget that you left the coffee cup on your car and drive away, only to discover what happened 10 minutes afterward.


----------



## missjayelle

Boards like these make my life.  Sometimes I love laughing at myself.


----------



## mimesis

Twigs said:


> Wow. I'm reading through these and they are all frighteningly relevant to my life x) I would forget my own head if it weren't attached to my body, as they say.
> 
> 
> I have what is probably a stupid question. I'm still trying to figure out the differences between Ni and Ne, and it seems that Ni is described as being quite decisive. One description was "Ne sees what could be, Ni sees what should be." It sounds like Ni likes to map things out and make long-range plans, which sounds like the complete opposite of P.
> 
> My question is, does that mean that for ISFPs, the Ni conflicts with the P? (Although I'm still not completely sure whether I'm an ISFP or an INFP) How would you deal with a contradiction in traits like that? Does it even make sense to compare P with Ni?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I didn't want to make an entire new topic for it in case the answer was very quick, or just something I had overlooked.


Well it is related to P or J. I think that the difference is that P is creative in thinking in terms of possibilities and solutions. And for J there is only one way possible, because J's need to bring closure to the issue to go on. And they tend to keep it that way and don't like it when its reconsidered or even changed. P's prefer to leave options open as long as possible, and prefer to decide on the moment itself, or somewhat late, or even procrastinate. 

It's a mindset in my opinion, because my experience is, that they just surpress reconsiderations, or don't act them out. Because J's DO change their mind. And when they do, they can go radical the other direction, and overnight without any notice in advance. So J's tend to see P's as liabilities, because they are 'always' late (meaning not arriving 15 minutes before), disregard rules or decisions made (commitments), while P's often tend to be very or even extremely loyal. J's are also more obligation driven, which often also means expectations what others SHOULD do, even when there is not any commitment made explicately. So they tend to be control freaks and -if the other sticky topic is correct- also have a tendency to OCD. P's are more compulsive in being naughty or avoidant.


----------



## mimesis

Twigs said:


> Wow. I'm reading through these and they are all frighteningly relevant to my life x) I would forget my own head if it weren't attached to my body, as they say.
> 
> 
> I have what is probably a stupid question. I'm still trying to figure out the differences between Ni and Ne, and it seems that Ni is described as being quite decisive. One description was "Ne sees what could be, Ni sees what should be." It sounds like Ni likes to map things out and make long-range plans, which sounds like the complete opposite of P.
> 
> My question is, does that mean that for ISFPs, the Ni conflicts with the P? (Although I'm still not completely sure whether I'm an ISFP or an INFP) How would you deal with a contradiction in traits like that? Does it even make sense to compare P with Ni?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I didn't want to make an entire new topic for it in case the answer was very quick, or just something I had overlooked.


For the difference between S or N, if you remember very well what people were wearing, details like rings, color eyes, you are probably S and if you are very good in remembering stories or info related to a person you are probably N.


----------



## Lilsnowy

You know you're a perceiver when you have to check your work schedule every day to know when you work the next day. And people say, "How can you not know when you work? How do you make plans?" 

I do make plans, but I don't have to have a plan laid out for the whole week. I check my schedule every day to remind me what's coming up.

At work, instead of ordering everyone, I tell people, "This is my tentative plan for the day." Because it could change. We still get everything done.


----------



## Artycat27

-when you accidentally spill your cocoa on the floor, and your orange cat happens to pass by--so......*hijacks kitty and wipes his buttocks on the floor* --- at that moment, kitty was knighted as the "Walking Rug"

-when you had to sweep the kitten floor, but your fave tv show (wipeout) is back from its commercial break; so you hide the all dirt under the rug so that you can "come back and finish it later," but then, SURPRISE! find your ISFJ mom staring disapprovingly because she had been spying on you the whole time XD


----------



## Doctorjuice

When you forget to eat.


----------



## 21954

*Brain jam*



Darner said:


> And you keep tripping over it all the time but still don't feel like moving it.


Stuff that doesn't have it's own "place" gets its own semi-permanent spot, via squatters' rights! 

So a suitcase from vacation ends up staying where I set it down ........for months, maybe a year! 
Whenever I notice it my brain goes:

"_but... *where should it go*_? 
_......and doesn't it still have stuff in it_? 
_.............where will I put the stuff that's still in it_? 
*what's in it*?" 
:shocked:

and then MY BRAIN LOCKS UP and I become blind to the suitcase and walk away.


----------



## laurenrae08

This thread makes me smile .

When your J significant other creates a system of doubling the amount of time you tell them you'll be ready for something.


----------



## Pseudonym_Adderall

When you get physically ill when you begin even just THINK about planning your wedding and you make your XXXJ soon to be husband plan the elopement because even that's too complicated to think about...and then you procrastinate and go to the store 2 hours before your wedding just HOPING any white dress is available...and then there is...and it all turns out a-ok! >.<


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon

When you finally decide to become more organized in your life, it backfires.


----------



## Twigs

When you see the world as being in a constant state of fluctuation and evolution, and you do your best to try to keep up with it.


----------



## War pigs

senior year begins tomorrow, Didn't touch summer work yet


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you can't understand why people buy cloth napkins, put them on the table, and then complain when you get them dirty..

when you have two rooms, and both are messy, the table gets messy when you sit there, and you are perfectly at home living in piles of garbage..

when you tear things up on impulse? 

when you are childish..?

when you can never make up your mind, and you get annoyed when people try to get you to make a decision on impulse..

when you believe you should be good at juggling because you have three things in your arms at once, are trying to open the fridge, and are attempting to eat all at once because you don't want to wait until you reach the table.


----------



## bombsaway

When you need to use your chair, you move the big pile of junk / clothes etc off of the chair and onto the bed. 
When you need to use the bed, you move the big pile of junk / clothes etc off of the bed and onto your chair.
Repeat.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> When you see *a* *color coded closet* and wonder how anyone can do that to themselves.


I thought about doing that once and then I told myself that's SO RIDICULOUS 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## bombsaway

When you look at this thread and realise how unorganised, messy and sometimes downright disgusting your habits are and then don't do anything to change them.


----------



## msholmes

When you pick out your clothing by what is on top in the dresser drawer.

When you realize people actually organize their physical music collections alphabetically, and you just organize yours by putting what you like most closest to you.


----------



## sk3tched

...you have a phobia of the future.
...when you are forced to plan, you get extremely stressed out.
...you help your J friends relax and are the chill person to go to.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

When your friend asks what time you'll be over and you say 'around 3-6 ish'.


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm

When you can go without showering for 3 or more days. I have to convince myself to brush my teeth every morning and night. Every time.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When the last letter of your MBTI is P


----------



## Elyasis

djf863000 said:


> Looks almost like my car until I married an J.roud:


J's are not cheap house cleaning...

So maybe we are. But we don't have to be happy about it. *pout*


----------



## Thoughtful Platform

This thread is rude... I'm trying to go to bed... stop staring at me so intently. Just let me rest in peace!


----------



## Cherryblossomgirl

When you and your husband (also a P) take so long deciding what to do on a Saturday that it's past 4:00 and we still haven't done much other than goofing off online (me) and playing video games (him)! Haha!


----------



## Ellis Bell

The posts in the You Know You're a Judger When.. thread make you gasp/shudder in horror.


----------



## slender

DistilledMacrocosm said:


> When you can go without showering for 3 or more days. I have to convince myself to brush my teeth every morning and night. Every time.


huh. thats a perceiver thing? interesting....


----------



## Noctis

When your room looks as if a tornado hit


----------



## Janujedi

When you know that the deadline for your project is tomorrow but you feel that you should take a rest before you start working on it. 
When you start to make a plan but then you end up making the plan look very attractive by adding graphics(with the purpose of motivating you), and almost forgetting what the purpose of the plan was. 
When you feel like the P should stand for PROCRASTINATE rather than PERCEIVE. 
When you are asked to write a simple essay on a person who inspired you and you end up writing his entire biography. :happy:
PROUD TO BE A 'P'. :laughing:


----------



## Janujedi

DistilledMacrocosm said:


> When you can go without showering for 3 or more days. I have to convince myself to brush my teeth every morning and night. Every time.


THIS IS SOOO ME....! :laughing:


----------



## 999GreenEyes

When u are energised by the last minute rush


----------



## kiwigrl

...When your mother tells you to tidy your room and you insist that it isn't messy and you know where everything is.
...When you pull apart a RC car and have to be prompted by your father to put it back together again because you got sidetracked for a day and left all the pieces on your bedroom floor.
...When you have no sense of time, at all.


----------



## Flatlander

kiwigrl said:


> ...When you have no sense of time, at all.


I think the sense of time of a dominant perceiver might simply be different from that of a judger. Being that change in the external world is the greatest indicator of time, I think introverts would be the harder-pressed to keep track of it than extraverts, since the attention is habitually inwards, and out of those probably Sensors (Si doms) would be better at it than Intuitives (Ni dom) because they're still engaged in the sensory world more. Ti/Fi..unsure. Also, the lead function isn't all we work with, so the topic is more complex.

There should be a thread on the topic, perhaps - how easily or readily different types keep track of time. It's an interesting topic.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

If I need to keep track of time, it isn't hard to do. I just feel the need to think about time much less than what I'd think most people do.


----------



## lastman

Wait. I was doing what now!?


----------



## shadeslayer16

DistilledMacrocosm said:


> When you can go without showering for 3 or more days. I have to convince myself to brush my teeth every morning and night. Every time.


I've gone for a full week once. It's amazing what ponytails can do. I should get a hat because it covers greasiness better... but that takes effort to get up, out of the house, and down to the store...
When I tell my J friend I haven't showered in 3 or 4 days he's HORRIFIED. He can't go 1 day without showering. Claims his hair gets to greasy for even 2 days. And he takes scalding showers because he feels like the extra heat helps "kill off the germs".
And he thinks I'm weird for taking moderately warm showers every 2+ days. Pfft.

Aaaand also...
- when you KNOW you have to get to bed early due to having to wake up early, but you keep telling yourself "just five more minutes" on the computer... and before you know it hours have passed by. To the point there's no point in sleeping before your wake-up time.
- when someone(/a friend/roommate, naturally a J) shows you the list they've compiled of every movie they own. In alphabetical order. And all you can do is laugh while they try and validate why they do such a thing


----------



## Twigs

When you hate schedules. I want to eat when I'm hungry, work when I'm inspired, exercise when I feel like I need it, etc.

I don't understand people who try to schedule their lives down to the last tiny detail. What happens if you schedule something for a certain time and then don't feel like doing it when that time comes? What if you get inspired to do something, and if you don't do it right away, the feeling passes and you end up never doing it? 

Life is unpredictable and you need to be flexible in order to deal with changing circumstances, in my view. I feel like trying to plan everything out would just result in continual disappointment.


----------



## NaughyChimp

Here's an article I think sums up the J/P divide very well, especially for beginners!

www.unce.unr.edu/publications/files/cy/2006/fs06101.pdf


----------



## Azure_Sky

When you had to write out a planning or goal chart in school, you stared at it in confusion, not knowing what to put.


----------



## tanstaafl28

When you look at a thread entitled: "You know when you are a perciever when..." and it's pretty much a checklist of your life to date.


----------



## Nirel

kasthu said:


> The posts in the You Know You're a Judger When.. thread make you gasp/shudder in horror.


OMFG the humanity! I would have never believed if I didn't see it for my own eyes, this is an image I will never forget.


----------



## gangliocyte

You know you're a perceiver wh-there's a wikipedia category for binary stars?!?! I'll just… browse for a while...


----------



## Ellis Bell

Nirel said:


> OMFG the humanity! I would have never believed if I didn't see it for my own eyes, this is an image I will never forget.


Must. Erase. Immediately...


----------



## redcarol57

I always knew I wouldn't be a serial killer. Why? Because it requires too much planning.


----------



## Nirel

oops never mind


----------



## Intensely So

When you'll figure it out when you get there.


----------



## b90

I feel weird reading this thread.

Some things I like to be in order.

However what, how and when I organise things is hugely sporadic.
My room might look like I breed hurricanes, but from time to time I grab myself by the neck and clean up. Then I make sure to put everything in sorted order.
A week later It's going to be clean, but the order is gone and it only really makes sense to me.
Sometimes I put things in my calendar to remember, when I remember to do it.

Maybe it's just my way of coping with being scattered.

My workspace is usually always a mess, designated to "zones" where I pile things of certain categories.
I sort all my movies, TV-series, music and pictures in organised folders with titles, seasons, dates, artists and albums.

Having worked as an event planner for a student body composed of about 250 students, I learned the value of proper planning, that feeling when mostly everything falls in place is pretty good! And when hosting events for hundreds of people there is only so much you can do on a whim when you have horribly flaky, unreliable and incompetent people around to help you.

Though having the P trait really did help me through all this, because you can never really plan for everything, and when something went wrong, I'd just spin around on a dime and fix it without much trouble.

You also know you're a P when the rest of the committee would go bananas over how unorganised your plans seemed, when you actually had everything figured out, and if it doesn't work out as planned you know already know of several ways to fix it.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

When you're surprised when your J sister chokes on her frozen yogurt and has a near-death experience because you casually replied "eh, we'll figure it out when we get there," and she'd asked you to decide what you wanted to do a week ago. Then, when she says "It's a good thing you were never a GirlScout. Always be prepared, and such," you respond "Oh, I'm always prepared. I go in prepared to figure it out when I get there," and think it's hilarious when she looks horrified.


----------



## Intensely So

EmileeArsenic said:


> When you're surprised when your J sister chokes on her frozen yogurt and has a near-death experience because you casually replied "eh, we'll figure it out when we get there," and she'd asked you to decide what you wanted to do a week ago. Then, when she says "It's a good thing you were never a GirlScout. Always be prepared, and such," you respond "Oh, I'm always prepared. I go in prepared to figure it out when I get there," and think it's hilarious when she looks horrified.



Exaaaactly. I like her style.
Leave the school problems at school, the home problems at home, and the work problems at work.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated

...when you just don't give a fuck. :wink:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Do you guys think you're less prone to worry about what will happen than Js?


----------



## Intensely So

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Do you guys think you're less prone to worry about what will happen than Js?


Concerning deadlines, extremely so.


----------



## Red is the Wolf

You spontaneously get the urge to take a walk and breathe in the night air.

Despite telling your parents 10 minutes ago that you feel lazy and will never get up.


----------



## Red is the Wolf

FlightsOfFancy said:


> When something calls for last minute tactics, you are fueled by the pressure while the J seem to have lost ability to function.


I break down under pressure, and my supposed ISTJ friend is fueled by pressure.
Does that mean I'm not really an ISFP? O-O


----------



## Traum

...when you're about to-wow, when did this site turn so white?

...when a creeper blows you up because a ladybug flew by your window and you got up to look at it.


----------



## epistemophile

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Do you guys think you're less prone to worry about what will happen than Js?


Why worry? Each of us is only wearing an unlicensed proton accelerator on his back.


----------



## chaoticbrain

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Do you guys think you're less prone to worry about what will happen than Js?


I think my P causes me to worry sometimes. I mean i'm looking at all the possible things that could go wrong.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

chaoticbrain said:


> I think my P causes me to worry sometimes. I mean i'm looking at all the possible things that could go wrong.


I do this too; although, I won't entertain things unless it has a high probability of going wrong. I see no reason to not try to account for things that go go awry. We could just be neurotic as fuck, irrespective of type, as well


----------



## Strawberri

When you're here browsing forums instead of doing productive work...


----------



## Hugty

sparkly said:


> When you're here browsing forums instead of doing productive work...



and when you consider browsing these forums as much more productive because you are learning a lot and getting amazingly creative ideas from them.


----------



## PeterPan

When you make a shopping list and forget it home (Everytime)
When, you rarely don't forget the list but never stick to it anyways.
When your bedroom is a mess 10 minutes after tidying it up (the story of my life)
When everyone sees your room as a giant motherf-ing mess, but you define it as an "organised mess".
When the day before your exam, you do random stuff, finally sit on your chair to study but a fly distracts you and you finally start studying 300 pages at 5 am and still get really good marks. (Happens to me everytime).
When you go on holyday with judgers and they plan their activities to the minute, and you're like "relaaaaax, we'll see when the moment comes".

When you think that all of the above is bad and you should change it, but in fact, you like it!


----------



## Starfish

> When you think that all of the above is bad and you should change it, but in fact, you like it!


Amen!! Reading this made my day! I get distracted by butterflies and stuff all the time---even when I'm driving, which is of course dangerous and I have gotten in some wrecks because of that (I was turning the channel on the radio and ran into a tree and rolled the car). But I still think it's good to see flies, a colorful house, how the rain drops glisten on the windshield.


----------



## PeterPan

Starfish said:


> But I still think it's good to see flies, a colorful house, how the rain drops glisten on the windshield.


i totally get what you are saying, people think i am really weird because i can stare at random things for hours.


----------



## LittleOrange

You know you´re a perciever when somebody asks you "What did you do lately?" And you have no idea!  You have to stop and think about what have you done.


----------



## fiorenzeta

When you tell yourself, "I'll do my homework in 15 minutes."

And you never do it till the shouting begins.


----------



## megeetaytay

you reschedule your detention until Thursday only because its boring and the Thursday version of yourself will get to deal with it...the detention you got for not showing up for your last detention...your original detention you got for tardiness...


----------



## Dyslexicon

When you laugh at your jugding SO because he follows recipes when making dinner.

When you (for once) make dinner yourself it ends up getting burned, undercooked, wet and generally tasting horrible all at the same time. (SO is laughing hard).

When "what book are you reading at the moment?" are better phrased as "what books, articles, dictionaries and cereal covers are you reading at the moment?"

When you have a really good idea that you don't remember anymore.


----------



## ImpulseStorm

...Man, I just wanna say that I'm glad I'm not alone when it comes to having a destroyed living space. It really is something I struggle with. I honestly don't realize that the same drink cup has been sitting on the counter for 4 days. I just don't notice it, I SWEAR!


----------



## ImpulseStorm

My kitchen looks like someone doomsday ransacked it all the time. Every cabinet door is open.


----------



## purplegoon

I read some of the posts, and after lmao, I decided to post this vid. I hope you guys, _at least_, find this entertaining ; )


----------



## purplegoon

Here's another! lololol Can't wait to see what you guys think about these :tongue:








....When ur standing butt naked in the laundry room.
...When you have to look down at yourself and make sure you are dressed.
I need to learn how to be more of a judger. What is that again? U apply ur intuition to ur perception...or ur feelings to ur perception...shit.


----------



## LittleOrange

I know this is supposed to be for fun, but I didn´t like the condescending tone of the speaker. So, the J person does everything right and the P person does everything wrong. Pfft. They forget to mention how the J person is incredibly boring :tongue:


----------



## userslon

this is generalized garbage. A person can be both a P and a J...just based on how lazy, inspired you are, imo.


----------



## Pau7

When you think that buying a plane ticket for the next day to somewhere you've never been and winging the whole vacation sounds ideal. Otherwise, it doesn't feel like vacation because whoever planned it gets stressed over anything that goes slightly wrong.

When living in one place with one job your whole life sounds ultra boring.

When just the thought of having kids in the future stresses you out because it's the only "serious" obligation you can think of.


----------



## GranChi

When making major decisions - in my case, it was recently where to go to college - stress you out until you feel like you truly have all the information you need to make the right choice.


----------



## Fern

purplegoon said:


> Here's another! lololol Can't wait to see what you guys think about these :tongue:


Heh, what I got out of this:

Sue (nasally and whiny): *Don!*
_

... Wha- 8 hours of sleep??
_ain't nobody got time fo' dat.

And they're really telling me how to dress?
"Fellows like to see a girl dress up, but only for special occasions"
_Don't tell me how to live my life, 1950's mindset! _ I wear a blazer, heels, and nice trousers almost every day (My formal style of dress is totally juxtaposed with my informal, sassy personality xD)
...
But all in all, I thoroughly enjoyed this. Thanks, purplegoon, you're a babe!


----------



## monemi

GranChi said:


> When making major decisions - in my case, it was recently where to go to college - stress you out until you feel like you truly have all the information you need to make the right choice.


More like stress me out until I give up and pick one at random. At least that's what I did. But... I dropped out after my first year. So, that probably didn't help...


----------



## vertigo12314

When you make plans on how to make plans.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when "schedule? what's that?!"


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

@purplegoon I can't tell if I'm more bored or afraid of that video.. =[


----------



## Distort

When you think up many brilliant plans and projects that you are going to accomplish in the future, and you get all excited about the idea of them, but when it comes down to actually _doing _them, you never seem to be able to finish what you sta


----------



## Fern

Rune said:


> when "schedule? what's that?!"


Ewwww >_<


----------



## AustenT09

When you show up 2 hours late for school everyday and somehow get away with it.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

When you habitually say the phrase, "I'll clean my room tomorrow."


----------



## elpis

When you bend down to take your shoes off after being out half the day and realize that they don't match in brand or color. Luckily they were both comfortable:happy:


----------



## rawrmosher

When you realise that pissing off judgers has become a very regular thing for you... and you're not even trying


----------



## Chemical

dar.ling said:


> You know you're a perceiver when you give too many second chances to people.
> 
> I can't see things in black and white no matter how much a person hurts me.:sad::frustrating:
> Its my strength and weakness.


Thats NOT perceiving fault!!! Unfortunately you are a Feeler and I KINDA feel bad for you... I'm so glad I don't have much feelings. Sometimes I just want to get rid of them completely. Only thing is, I need feelings, to appear "normal" in society... ugh, society is just killing me sometimes...:dry:

PS.: I hope word "normal" gets banned in the dictionary soon, I hate it!


----------



## Kittynip

When you're... 
_Woah_, you realize it's 5:40 AM?! And wonder why you're up at this ungodly hour?!

Eh... But... It's OK though, because we can just wing it tomorrow...


----------



## Debaser

When you went through high school with all your papers from all your classes in a single folder.


----------



## rawrmosher

When a game offers you a choice...

and you end up googling what the best answer is >.<


----------



## Pau7

When you can't decide what job/career or whether you want to get married or have kids in the future because you're not sure if you'll feel differently when the time comes to make those decisions, and you're okay with that.


----------



## Jemster

When you want to go out to eat but can't decide what you want so you tell your J sister, "Just drive. I'll tell you when to stop."


----------



## Mistique_Cat

Distort said:


> When you think up many brilliant plans and projects that you are going to accomplish in the future, and you get all excited about the idea of them, but when it comes down to actually _doing _them, you never seem to be able to finish what you sta


Are you spying on me? How do you know all this information about me then??? xD


----------



## kazerniel

purplegoon said:


> I read some of the posts, and after lmao, I decided to post this vid. I hope you guys, _at least_, find this entertaining ; )


Ugh O_x *twitchy eyes*


----------



## Sporadic Aura

When your friends say 'everyones meeting up at 5' to you when really everyone is meeting up at 6, because they are banking on you being late.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

^ I have one friend whos done that to me a few times and then I picked up on it and made sure to actually show up when he told me to just to catch him off guard.


----------



## TruthDismantled

When for the last two years, whenever you've pulled your wallet out you've thought, "i really need a new one" and still have the same five year old one.

When you buy 5 cans of red bull in preparation for the 12 hour shift you're about to put in to hand in your essay on time.


----------



## monemi

UndercoverInstigator said:


> When for the last two years, whenever you've pulled your wallet out you've thought, "i really need a new one" and still have the same five year old one.
> 
> When you buy 5 cans of red bull in preparation for the 12 hour shift you're about to put in to hand in your essay on time.


I don't know where my wallet is. My cards and cash are carried loose pockets to purses to lost all the time. Driver's license, credit card etc... current location? Unknown. I'll look for them when I leave.


----------



## clarity77

When you've lost your keys and can't find them.


----------



## monemi

clarity77 said:


> When you've lost your keys and can't find them.


I don't think that's perceiver related.


----------



## kazerniel

You just can't pick a side in a debate, because you can see where both debaters come from and the validity of their viewpoint.


----------



## KaleidoskopicVision

When you collect random junked things because at the time you picked it up you had some idea for what it could potentially be. 

Example, I found a bunch of broken box fans the other day and picked them up intending to make them into wind generators. 

It won't happen.


----------



## AustenT09

When you say to yourself "I think I'll wake up early tomorrow," but actually end up waking up 20 minutes before you have to leave. I do this to myself almost everyday, haha.


----------



## iwishsimplicity

You get an idea in your head that you want to be more organized, so you try, yet in the process become even more disorganized because of the stress involved in becoming something you aren't.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Your idea of planning for your birthday party is to rock up at the laser tag range, and find out that there are no available games. So you go and find a pub instead. (You also arrive half an hour after you told people to meet you.)

You've also booked a table at a teppanyaki restaurant - which you cancel because you're not sure how long the laser game will take, and some guests have other plans.


----------



## Lacrimosa

When you've bugged you're guidance counselor multiple times to change your schedule because you changed your mind and you still couldn't decide what classes to take.


----------



## Satan Claus

You know you're a perceiver when your J mom comes in your room and goes "Clean up this mess!" Then you look around and go "What mess?!" Messes are just normal for you lol.

Also when you plan a daily workout and set a goal to get fit within 3 months but you never acheive it.


----------



## BonjourTristesse

Empty space is wasted space.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

The phrase "Coin tosses don't work because of what face they land on; they work because when the coin is in the air, you suddenly know which side you are hoping for" does not apply to you.


----------



## Baubo

... mnemonics don't work as well, since you can always confound yourself by coming up with fresh alternatives that would fit the previously devised device.


----------



## reize.izanagi

... you don't believe your instinct and demand actual evidence which can be seen by at least one or a few of the five basic senses


----------



## Satan Claus

I'll answer this......later.


----------



## Fern

Satan Claus said:


> I'll answer this......later.


Haha, it took me a second for the irony to sink in.
But when it did -- :laughing:


----------



## juilorain

When your desk has a mountain of indiscernible crap on top of it, but you know exactly where everything is in it.

Reports are finished AFTER the due date, but continue to not receive a late penalty.

Packing happens 15 minutes before leaving for a road trip.

Planning a trip causes everything to fail becuase you forget too many details

You want to understand peoples' motivations (and incomes before I learned that was socially unacceptable) because of curiosity.


----------



## Vividish

When you take ages to make a decision and when you do you still think of better options..


----------



## FakeLefty

When you learn more about a subject the day before an exam than you do in the past month of lecture.


----------



## 66767

When your room looks like a rat's den.


----------



## FX

You know you're a perceiver when you have a week to finish a paper, then finish all of it within a few hours of going to class.


----------



## FakeLefty

When "Things never go according to plan" is the story of your life.


----------



## agamemnon

When your XXXJ friends ask you if you're free on a particular day 2 months from now, and what you want to say is "I don't know. I don't have anything planned at the moment, but can be said of most days of my life. I don't plan anything more than a week in advance, you should ask me again in 1.5 months." 
But you know they'll hate that so you just say, "Probably. Why?"


----------



## FX

ivn9hrqy4s2 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 財テク 水入れ 料理長 度重なる 動向 醍醐 捻挫 生れる 証券会社 法学部 蛭 散文 作れる 終曲 四コマ漫画 大腸炎 |小さな 行き倒れ ブラッド おでん 内偵 液晶テレビ ハリケーン つて geawelltech se/oppethus/chrome-c-4 html
> クロムハーツ愛用芸能人 クロムハーツのメガネ クロムハーツ ローリングストーンズ クロムハーツ バッグ 中古 クロムハーツ 指輪 クロムハーツ 財布 通販 chrome hearts タンクトップ クロムハーツ リング 値段 クロムハーツ 帽子 偽物 クロムハーツ 財布 クロムハーツ 直営店 chromehearts メガネ 偽物クロムハーツ ハワイ クロムハーツ 財布 クロムハーツ 偽物 メガネ クロムハーツキャップ通販 ネックレス クロムハーツ メンズ クロムハーツ 価格 クロムハーツ 修理 クロムハーツ 正規店 通販


Hello, bot. I have just reported you.


----------



## Courtalort

When making plans makes you less likely to actually do the plans you've made because it stresses you out to have plans.


----------



## Lady Phoenix

When you start researching, then a subject comes up in the research or in your mind, and then you find yourself 3 hours laters with 10 tabs on your browser, some seemingly related and others not, and you haven't finished the original article! And the worst part, I'd that you had fun researching, and have a hard time admitting that you were procrastinating because you were reading intellectual topics.

When you start the day off with 5 essential goals in mind and even with a to do list, but by the end of the day, you've accomplished one and the rest of the day was spent on non-essential internet research and browsing. 

When your spouse (an INTJ/ENTJ) tells you that he observed that you get passionate and interested in a subject or job for several mints, then fairy off and try something else. (His actual words)

When people mistakenly see you as lacking direction or not motivated professionally when the truth is that you master jobs quickly and then get bored and move on to another job, or because you like the jobs, but can't deal with politics, egos or social networking requirements that most people seem able to maneuver in quite well.

When you start several books at once, and read them all I'm different intervals and periods, but actually finish one months later.

Uggh - I'm noticing a pattern of procrastination and non-clinical ADHD here with myself!


----------



## Lady Phoenix

CourtneyJD said:


> When making plans makes you less likely to actually do the plans you've made because it stresses you out to have plans.


Very true. I hate when people or books tell me to have a schedule or break goals into smaller goals, blah blah blah. I've tried all of that, and it makes me procrastinate more because I start overthinking and over analyzing it. Perhaps, we need to do our tasks without thinking about them first?


----------



## ForlanceAbice

MidnightRose said:


> *When you start researching, then a subject comes up in the research or in your mind, and then you find yourself 3 hours laters with 10 tabs on your browser, some seemingly related and others not, and you haven't finished the original article! And the worst part, I'd that you had fun researching, and have a hard time admitting that you were procrastinating because you were reading intellectual topics.*
> 
> When you start the day off with 5 essential goals in mind and even with a to do list, but by the end of the day, you've accomplished one and the rest of the day was spent on non-essential internet research and browsing.
> 
> When your spouse (an INTJ/ENTJ) tells you that he observed that you get passionate and interested in a subject or job for several mints, then fairy off and try something else. (His actual words)
> 
> When people mistakenly see you as lacking direction or not motivated professionally when the truth is that you master jobs quickly and then get bored and move on to another job, or because you like the jobs, but can't deal with politics, egos or social networking requirements that most people seem able to maneuver in quite well.
> 
> When you start several books at once, and read them all I'm different intervals and periods, but actually finish one months later.
> 
> Uggh - I'm noticing a pattern of procrastination and non-clinical ADHD here with myself!


Ten? 

Boy, you aren't going deep enough. 
As a matter of fact, I am currently trying to trim the tabs in my web browser on one of my computers to increase performance. 

Blame TVtropes and deviantART for their accursed downward spiral that they always seem to drag you to if you are not cautious about the time spent to each site. I swear, sometimes they are just Pandora's boxes designed specifically for the P type in me to ruin my life, all the while I spend time researching articles that I may or may not remember the next day!

Bloody tropes. They drive me to procrastinate!


----------



## Lady Phoenix

ForlanceAbice said:


> Ten?
> 
> Boy, you aren't going deep enough.
> As a matter of fact, I am currently trying to trim the tabs in my web browser on one of my computers to increase performance.
> 
> Blame TVtropes and deviantART for their accursed downward spiral that they always seem to drag you to if you are not cautious about the time spent to each site. I swear, sometimes they are just Pandora's boxes designed specifically for the P type in me to ruin my life, all the while I spend time researching articles that I may or may not remember the next day!
> 
> Bloody tropes. They drive me to procrastinate!


haha. We, Ps have too many interests for sure. It used to be close to 20 tabs, but since I've crammed my computer with so many books, documentaries, photographs, etc., my computer is exceedingly slow. So, I had to trim down the tabs to close to 10. Btw, I use Pocket to save articles that I will finish reading one day. It comes in use when I'm on the NYC subway and don't have an internet connection.


----------



## militantsparrow

IonOfAeons said:


> When you read several books at once, so you can switch if you feel your attention span flagging.


lol I thought I was the only one!


----------



## FakeLefty

When you drive your judger parents insane by rarely having a set plan.


----------



## Pabuterasu

When your Judger parents keep 'tidying up' your room and you can no longer find anything.

Edit : You also have an acquaintance that fixes your appearance every time they see you and says "You'd look good if you just did something..anything, with yourself." (Maybe that one's more INxP :tongue: )


----------



## Emtropy

Pabuterasu said:


> When your Judger parents keep 'tidying up' your room and you can no longer find anything.


And they throw out "useless" sheets. My biology teacher did not accept this reasoning.


----------



## GentleBlossom

when your parents ask you for the fifth time whether you will stay at home on new year's eve or go out with friends.. and you still answer "I don't know, there are so many possibilities"


----------



## Pabuterasu

When your 'schedule' consists of 'Things I want to do' and 'Things I'm being made to do'.
And you haven't decided what the things you want to do are yet.


----------



## FX

...you have finally succeeded at cutting down on your average number of open tabs, but at the cost of regularly closing the ones that you end up needing later on.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you've explicitly told your ISTJ dad that you don't give two shits about what the traditional way is.


----------



## juilorain

Pabuterasu said:


> When your Judger parents keep 'tidying up' your room and you can no longer find anything.
> 
> Edit : You also have an acquaintance that fixes your appearance every time they see you and says "You'd look good if you just did something..anything, with yourself." (Maybe that one's more INxP :tongue: )


No, both happen to me also. lol


----------



## pond

When you can't find your house keys anywhere and your mother starts panicking because you're left with only one set and after fifteen minutes of yelling at each other you find them in your make-up bag...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Someone recently asked me where I saw myself in 5 years, I answered 'alive, hopefully'. That question just completely baffles me.


----------



## happypenguin

You know you're a perceiver when you can never actually make up your mind about what your mbti is and think you've finally figured it out only to change your mind again a week later...
:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Me_Myself_And_I

When you and your P husband enjoy 'Plan: No Plan' vacation trips because preparing a detailed itinerary can be fun but then following it takes all the fun away because you might find something more interesting on the way. And nobody balances the checkbook...


----------



## FakeLefty

When your parents ask what your plan is and the best you can do is give them blank stares.


----------



## Deedles

Sporadic Aura said:


> Someone recently asked me where I saw myself in 5 years, I answered 'alive, hopefully'. That question just completely baffles me.


That is so true... how am I supposed to know where I am in five years. Geez I could get hit by a bus tomorrow..
And you are definitely a perceiver when your kids ask for lunch and all you say is "in a minute" because mammy just found something really interesting on the internet.


----------



## FX

Deedles said:


> That is so true... how am I supposed to know where I am in five years. Geez I could get hit by a bus tomorrow..
> And you are definitely a perceiver when your kids ask for lunch and all you say is "in a minute" because mammy just found something really interesting on the internet.


You also know you're a Perceiver when you have the opposite relationship with your parents - they ask you to come eat, and you respond with the exact same line.


----------



## iloveusarita

You're so flexible that you sometimes don't know nor care what time of day it is.


----------



## stilldaydreaming

When you try to do a daily to-do-list, yet you can't accomplish that lmao. When you realized it's not easy to make a list of things to be done. When it's hard to make a target just because you're actually not ready for the target it self, and you think "how if i can't make it".


----------



## Fuzbal

When this idea sounds awesome


----------



## Mee2

When you tell the waiter at a restaurant to just get you whatever, because deciding yourself is just way too hard. (This is my standard ordering technique)

When you've been at your job for a year and you still haven't turned up on time.


----------



## Fuzbal

I don't know about other P's but I actually think it would be nice to be organized, but every time I try, it lasts 2 hours...


----------



## Superfluous

melarlee said:


> You know you're a P when your roommates are constantly wondering, "Where have all the [insert type of dish wear here] gone?!"
> ... I just counted there are currently 13 coffee cups in my room, 6 glasses, and an ice tea pitcher.
> 
> Whoops, make that 9 glasses... forgot to look behind the couch. On a related note you know you're a P when "behind your couch" is towards the middle of your room... because your couch is IN the middle of your room. And you haven't really considered that odd until writing this post...


oh my gosh the relevance is so strong it hurts


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

stilldaydreaming said:


> When you try to do a daily to-do-list, yet you can't accomplish that lmao.


When the main reason you have a weekly planner is so that you remember the day-to-day things. In fact, your intention is to keep a detailed planner not because you're OCD, but because you're the exact opposite: if it's not written down, you forget to do it.
-And then you lose the planner. Which you forgot to put the to-do list in.
-Actually, now that I think about it, where is my 2014 weekly planner?


----------



## Doll

oh and when you accidentally change the channel and don't notice you've been watching an informercial for a half hour and it's not a regular commercial break


----------



## ai.tran.75

When you get annoyed with websites that requires you to update your Pw every 6 months bc you know you won't be able to remember the pw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarFollowed

You hate planning too far ahead.


----------



## static hysteria

GundamChao said:


> A bit dark, but... here goes.
> 
> You know you're a Perceiver when Judging types tend to underestimate you, not understand how you work, and think they're better than you professionally and even perhaps as a person.
> 
> ...But not all Judgers, of course.


Oh yes. Happened to me once. Then I felt great when I devised a new way of doing a certain task that functioned more efficiently than the Judger's safe, rigid, tried and tested approach.


----------



## Chest

when even if you could make to the 'planning' part you trashed the whole plan and followed your free spirit


----------



## Navid

when you regularly text your friend saying "hang on im almost there", when you havnt even left the house yet.


----------



## 1yesman9

You know you're a perceiver when you like SOAD, Eminem and John Lennon


----------



## BleaK

When instead of turning on the fan/AC you just stare at it with a blank face. Then when you get up to do something, you completely forgot and missed your chance.


----------



## smokeafish

When something falls off your bed, you try and catch it causing you to see the floor for the first time in a week and you feel horror


----------



## ientipi

Any attempt made at cleaning your room just ends up with you spending two hours going through old notes or rearranging your bookshlef


----------



## InsanityAware

When you need the urge to troll and spam on forums TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLO SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## geraldineL

When you forget what you were about to type when posting on a "you know you're a perceiver..." thread.




It was a pretty damn brilliant comment, I assure you.


----------



## Stollery

When you're easy-going and happy to go with the flow. Friends may call you indecisive, but you view it as open minded-ness


----------



## spylass

When people come to you with their secrets and say "you're the only person I can talk to this about, everyone else would be weirded out"


----------



## murmurs

when you finish every thought with "but I could be wrong."
when the realisation that you will necessarily miss out on some experiences in life is discouraging.
when you wish you could be immortal because you don't ever want your consciousness to end.


----------



## liveanotherslife

When you're totally fine living in what looks like a bombardet toilet, and only cleans it up when it actually gets in the way of things.


----------



## ephemeralparadox

when it's 10:45 am and you're walking to your 10:30 am class but the people that you meet on the way think you're going to an 11 am class


----------



## Resplendent Obscurity

When making a decision can cause more stress than putting things off.... xD


----------



## gman182

When your bedroom looks like you packed all your belongings into a small bomb and detonated it right over your bed.


----------



## zeelf

When you prefer cards to cash for a very specific reason: you can lose them but you still have your money.

When you never know exactly just how much cash you have around the house because it's scattered all over the place in the pockets of every piece of clothing you have. (And if you're broke you frantically check up every pocket hoping you'll find some cash you forgot about.)


----------



## static hysteria

- You've learned how to perform first aid on yourself because you get into mini-accidents everyday.
- You carry a small first aid kit in your bag for that purpose.


----------



## static hysteria

^ - and you forget the said first aid kid at home more than you remember to bring it.


----------



## dinkalink

you just took yet another mbti test and scored 105% perceiving, haha am i even real


----------



## ientipi

dinkalink said:


> you just took yet another mbti test and scored 105% perceiving, haha am i even real


Woah I've never gotten 105%, usually its just 100% hahaha. Super indecisive but thankfully also very stubborn so when I finally do make a decision I commit to it. Is this a characteristic of Ps? or is it more about your full type?


----------



## Simpson17866

You accidentally finish something important when you were supposed to be busy procrastinating.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

you know you're a perceiver when you procrastinate procrastinating.


----------



## _He_

You keep an empty mug of starbucks in your car to make it look like you have your life together enough to stop for beverages before you come into work because your boss loves you but only because he doesn't know that you do in one day what the rest of the department worked a month on and finish a matter of seconds before the deadline, but forget to bring your mug into the meeting, so the empty starbucks mug did nothing.


----------



## magnisarara

you try to plan something with another perciever and nothing was decided,


----------



## Sangmu

People refer you as a stoner but you haven't toked in fifteen years.


----------



## Zuflex

magnisarara said:


> you try to plan something with another perciever and nothing was decided,


like the comma at the end :laughing:


----------



## Michael Maldonado

When you always compare current events with past major historical epochs of culture


----------



## introvertedvampire

When, on several occasions, you have turned library books in so late that you got a fine of like 20-30 euros.


----------



## Simpson17866

I'm an American, and I understand what that amounts to (≈$24.50-$36.75) because I think it's fun to know how currencies convert 

A Judger would file information like that away under "useful" but I see it as "fun"


----------



## introvertedvampire

Yeah that would be about right


----------



## Apple Pine

You can't find something instantly. When you find something interesting while cleaning, you sometimes stop cleaning.


----------



## Zuflex

lenovo said:


> You can't find something instantly. When you find something interesting while cleaning, you sometimes stop cleaning.


You always stop cleaning to indulge in something interesting. That is why cleaning always ends halfway at best. I need a timer signal to keep me going for more than 10 minutes


----------



## Modal Soul

when you score high on perceiving on mbti tests


----------



## graycar

when you cannot decide what things you should write in this thread..


----------



## NTlazerman

When you are at a store and cannot decide on what brand of a chocolate bar do you want to buy. After five minutes of staring, you pick one of each.


----------



## cantseemtofind

I have bursts of productivity that can last for hours then do hardly anything else for the rest of the week


----------



## starwars

When you get frustrated at your dad for being such a perceiver(late for many things), and of course, those days when you dont want to move much, you get yelled at for making the family late(really?)


----------



## Simpson17866

1) When you have the "You know you're a perceiver when..." thread open.

In at least 3 different tabs. Per page. And at least 4 open pages per browser...

2) When you realize that #1 is turning into a Drake Equation and you stop writing #1 to add a #2 about the Drake Equation

2.5) When you realize that #1 and #2 are turning into a fractal instead of a simple sequence.

2.75) When you read the word "fractal" and Let it Go starts playing in your head.

In 3 different languages. 2 of which you do not speak fluently.


----------



## dracula

You were _supposed_ to clean up because your sister is visiting (and your place looks like an atom bomb was dropped there) but you kind of got carried away. 

Last minute speed cleaning tips are greatly appreciated:|


----------



## hojascirculares

when you accidentally lay in your bed for hours because you cannot even choose what to do


----------



## sicksadworlds

You know you're a perceiver when most of the times you can't decide where you want to go when you go out to eat before leaving your house (and even then it still takes you some time to decide...)


----------



## Ninjaws

When Rules are more like Guidelines. erc2:


----------



## Simpson17866

Ninjaws said:


> When Rules are more like Guidelines. erc2:


 Like "Keep Out" or "Dry Clean Only"


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ninjaws said:


> When Rules are more like Guidelines. erc2:


When rules are _enabling_


----------



## Creativitron

when you were researching about quantum theories but ended up on cute cat videos


----------



## TimeWillTell

When procrastination is key to your well-being? At least true for me.

So to my J friends, I ask the following question: 'Is it totally irrational for somebody to try to feel good?'
Thanks for your honest consideration


----------



## will-o'-wisp

When you go to the supermarket to buy dinner and buy everything but dinner. When upon eventually buying some dinner you think it's taking ages to cook and then realise you forgot to turn the oven up to temperature. I even annoy myself.


----------



## TimeWillTell

willow the wisp said:


> When you go to the supermarket to buy dinner and buy everything but dinner. When upon eventually buying some dinner you think it's taking ages to cook and then realise you forgot to turn the oven up to temperature. I even annoy myself.


When you are sure that you ve already read that in the past, but where?


----------



## will-o'-wisp

WikiRevolution said:


> When you are sure that you ve already read that in the past, but where?


When reading this post makes you wonder if you've done this before and posted this before. Possible.


----------



## TimeWillTell

willow the wisp said:


> When reading this post makes you wonder if you've done this before and posted this before. Possible.


I d like to prove my previous statement but I m already late  Maybe later


----------



## xxrandomxx

When you suddenly notice that everything around you is dirty and that you should clean it up but couldn't care any longer


----------



## dracula

When you're broke and decide that it's time to take tens of empty plastic bottles you've stored at your place to the store to get 9€ for them


----------



## TimeWillTell

9€ Pfand? LOL

When you have a very important meeting you already fucked up and resign to ask someone to help you wake up AND decide to not sleep just to be sure


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you get hot sauce in your eyes every time you eat hot foods *without fail*.

when you're too lazy to wash your make-up off and the next morning you have an acne breakout.

the few times you actually wear make-up, you forget you're wearing make-up and touch your face and smear it.

when you have acne but don't care.


----------



## raminan

when you got in trouble at college because you forgot to sign your attendance sheet since you think it's no big deal and stupidly, you truly believed the lecturer would let it slide and now I'm at risk of not being able to attend my final exam :/

when you're supposed to do the assignment with your J friends but you're the only one who do shit but working on the assignment.

when you're actually bothered to make checklists but still, it doesn't change your work routine.


----------



## sicksadworlds

You know you're a perceiver when you say you're gonna sleep at midnight because tomorrow you have to wake up early and when it's actually midnight you think 'ok, just 15 more minutes and I'll go to sleep' and you end up sleeping at like 2 am


----------



## compassionateflower

...when you reflect all day on the fact that the P should actually stand for productive procrastination...and the. ponder how else the word Perceive can be defined. All while forgetting to eat or drink anything...for hours. P's (productively) waste hours better than any other letter. I like to think of it more as existing than wasting though.


----------



## Abigail1509

when you can't find out why you're a perceiver..


----------



## narawithherthought

You feel you are the worst human being because everyone is very diligent, doing things done, organized, neat, and plan everything (I have too many Judgers around me T__T)

When you really hate when your J friend ask you what time you would go home. I wouldn't ever know and don't care about this.


----------



## SubstanceD

You have a gallery show coming up soon, and the emails from the gallery are piling up, but something is stopping you from replying. You still haven't decided which paintings to show, worked out the pricing, got the prints done, pretty much worked out anything, because well there's still time until it absolutely finally, HAS to be done...i.e. "mañana"


----------



## Innogen

When you have an essay to write and you don't do any pre-outlining or any of that bullshit. You just jump into it, figure it out as you go along, change and edit things, and end up with something pretty darn good.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when there is pizza and day old rice in your computer drawer that you still plan to eat at some point.


----------



## SavouryorSweet

When you get a headache thinking about planning things all the time and would rather just go with the flow


----------



## Chips

When people tell you "I wish I were a bit more like you, it must be so relaxing"...


...and you think you'd be much more relaxed if you were able to get stuff done more easily.


----------



## Pavel

When you have to get through J world.


----------



## sicksadworlds

When judgers make you go insane when they demand you to decide something right away without giving you plenty of time to do it.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you don't want the microwave cover to touch your food or to wash the microwave cover yourself, so you don't use microwave covers.


----------



## JamUsagi

When you'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## NavyW

When too many unnecessary rules make you nervous because in the spur of the moment it feels like their only purpose is to personally mess with your life and your right to do whatever you feel like doing.


----------



## NavyW

When there's nothing worse than commitments and you bend the rules to the extreme to escape them.

"I don't feel like going there. Technically, they can't force me to be there anyway because I am a free human being. And what if I got hurt in a car accident? No one can't ever really depend on anyone's attendance. In a month it will be part of the past anyway. And then we'll die and it will all be forgotten."

Then someone calls you about it and you're too ashamed to answer. Suddenly everything matters a lot again.

:distant:


----------



## Joe2718

JamUsagi said:


> When you'll do it tomorrow.


Why put off till tomorrow things that can wait till the day after. 

When procrastination becomes a sport, I'll do quite well if I get around to it.


----------



## Joe2718

Decide to make a list of stuff to get done because you're falling too far behind in everything. 
Day one: Open notepad. 
1. Make a list of stuff I need to get done. 
Save
done for the day 


It's been a week and i've not only got the list done; but got several of them done already. By several, I mean three. Four if you include making the list. So Four !!! Yay me.


----------



## Brainless

When procrastination is the only thing you aren't procrastinating.


----------



## Necronox

I was having trouble being sure I was a P or a J ...
After falling in love with all of you guys, I think I'm more P than J 

I can relate to much more things in here than the J thread, although I DO understand some of their behaviour... sometimes their methods are good... sometimes... in very extreme situations :tongue: LOL

But I do love most of those J's out there... they're sooooo easy to get upset. It's so easy to make them go totally ballistic over little, unimportant things... Ideal prank targets, ... too easy really, no challenge, but soooo funny  

I also don't understand why most of them keep falling for the same pranks, over and over again... but that's not a J-trait in particular, is it ? (Yeah, I'm kinda new to this whole Myers-Briggs thing... But it fascinates me... busy absorbing the matter


----------



## andtagurit

chadlinski said:


> When you set yourself a goal of working on your already overdue assignment that is worth 50% and already a week overdue by working on it in 2 hour increments, but instead waste your time on PErC, facebook and tumblr. I have 5 hours before the absolute cut off is for it, I'm probably going to fail the entire subject but instead of working my butt off on the assignment, I'm on here arrghh!


Damn do I feel this on a personal level


----------



## alexxela

When you spend more time finding reasons to avoid a plan than you do actually planning it!

And people compliment you on your skill to Cleanly Avoid plans or postpone them.


----------



## TornadicX

You know you're a perceiver when you really want to watch tv but the remote is too far away.


----------



## anaraqueen

when you have 5 days to do all of your college works and you start doing them in the evening of the last day




and taking breaks to post in PerC


----------



## Ray Maverick

when you're told to do a minor task for a hobby or side activity of yours and you have to be told again and again and again before you actually do it

(my friend is a strong P, he does this all the time)


----------



## cipherpixy

When you don't religiously follow any rules and guidelines.


----------



## The Exception

JacksonHeights said:


> When you have to set your alarms at 7:00, 7:05, 7:15, 7:20, 7:30, and then 8:00 and 9:00 in case the first five don't work


That sounds more like judging type obsessive-compulsiveness to me.


----------



## cricket

You make a list, and on the list you've written "Make lists, set reminders on your device," etc.

... and you never get around to making the lists or setting reminders.


----------



## Wiwa

When sticking to someone else's plan regardless of new circumstances makes you feel like a mindless cog in someone else's failed machine.


----------



## JacksonHeights

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> That sounds more like judging type obsessive-compulsiveness to me.


I thought Judging would be more along the type of flipping your room upside down because someone left a bread crumb on the floor


----------



## The Exception

JacksonHeights said:


> I thought Judging would be more along the type of flipping your room upside down because someone left a bread crumb on the floor


That too.


----------



## funambulist44

*test*

test


----------



## cricket

When the cuffs on your jeans are NEVER symmetrical. Never ever.


----------



## Zelian

When someone is coming at 9am to fix something in your house but you think I will get up in 5mins but get woken up with chapchap at the door and rush to get clothes on...ohh an find the keys


----------



## Jagbas

Being a perceiver AND a 7


----------



## HeyThereRock

When people ask you for a plan then you say

"I'm the plan."

Ehm... Well, it never happened to me, but it would be awesome... *I think...*


----------



## The red spirit

Can't decide what to buy Intel or AMD
APPLE OR snamsmug
AMD or Nvidia 
Xbox or playstation and this list is infinite


----------



## aphinion

When you spend 10 minutes typing and erasing different "you know you're a perceiver when.." ideas because you can't decide which one you want to post!!


----------



## Zora

* *








aphinion said:


> When you spend 10 minutes typing and erasing different "you know you're a perceiver when.." ideas because you can't decide which one you want to post!!


All of them! :angry:





You know you're a perceiver when...

"Nah, I'll do that tomorrow."
"Ugh, this homework isn't due until tomorrow. I'll do it then."


----------



## SimplyRivers

You know you're a perceiver when...

Everyone else is panicing over all the details, you're just sitting there totally oblivious.


----------



## Zelian

SimplyRivers said:


> You know you're a perceiver when...
> 
> Everyone else is panicing over all the details, you're just sitting there totally oblivious.


Then they suddenly stop and turn to you and say "why arent you panicking?......"


----------



## WeirdSwim

(This might be a condition though) When you take a car or bus drive to nowhere to watch at people.


----------



## Zelian

As some have already posted ... when you have a report due in two days that shit will get done now haha but I have the excuse of having much larger projects needing done first...


----------



## Zuflex

Zelian said:


> As some have already posted ... when you have a report due in two days that shit will get done now haha but I have the excuse of having much larger projects needing done first...


They only will read the summary. Just put in lorem ipsum after it, shiny cover, and you are done with 1 page. It just isn't worth the effort in most cases. So I would say: you are an intj if after reaching a conclusion, you skip writing a report, put the mean fining in a 3 slide powerpoint and make the feelers happy with something they can handle. While spending the spare time doing research on some bizar subject of course. There can never be enough research on obscure topics. Never ever.


----------



## Zelian

Zuflex said:


> They only will read the summary. Just put in lorem ipsum after it, shiny cover, and you are done with 1 page. It just isn't worth the effort in most cases. So I would say: you are an intj if after reaching a conclusion, you skip writing a report, put the mean fining in a 3 slide powerpoint and make the feelers happy with something they can handle. While spending the spare time doing research on some bizar subject of course. There can never be enough research on obscure topics. Never ever.


lmao well its all done now damn I forgot to put in the pretty pictures!! nooooo


----------



## Zuflex

@Zelian No nice pictures? Tsssss Now you are in trouble dear! I'd start looking for the fire escape door... :laughing:


----------



## candycane75

When it was 8:30 pm and your lesson plans are due by 10:00 pm and you are getting distracted by other things and have not begun the lesson plan but end up finishing it in 30 minutes when you finally start it.


----------



## Capsicum

... someone on the street asks you where to get weed because "you look like you've been having some, man."


----------



## Zelian

Zuflex said:


> @Zelian No nice pictures? Tsssss Now you are in trouble dear! I'd start looking for the fire escape door... :laughing:


hahaha


----------



## Zuflex

Capsicum said:


> ... someone on the street asks you where to get weed because "you look like you've been having some, man."


So true! :laughing:


----------



## ohana.means.family

When you text your friend to meet you outside because suddenly WE'RE GOING TO SEE STAR WARS!!


----------



## Zelian

ohana.means.family said:


> When you text your friend to meet you outside because suddenly WE'RE GOING TO SEE STAR WARS!!


heard it was pretty shit due to many reasons think am the only one not seen it


----------



## Zelian

ohana.means.family said:


> When you text your friend to meet you outside because suddenly WE'RE GOING TO SEE STAR WARS!!


heard it was pretty shit due to many reasons think am the only one not seen it


----------



## PerilousPirahna

You know you are a perceived when,

You attempt to complete your homework in the morning on the day it's due.... In school.... At class....


----------



## Simpson17866

When you don't understand when people (Js) ask "How can you go to the grocery store without a shopping list?"


----------



## Zuflex

PerilousPirahna said:


> You know you are a perceived when,
> 
> You attempt to complete your homework in the morning on the day it's due.... In school.... At class....


I did that often. Teachers would get pissed if they noticed. And then I'd go: 'but you said to hand it in today... class isn't over, so there is still time... Yes, i am listening to what you are telling... I can multitask...' 

We had writing marathons every morning from 8.15 till 8.30 - creative copy writing works better with a skilled team who all do their part of the work due that day. :laughing: 

And at 10.30 it would continue for the 2 hours after the break - same at noon...

Ah, no wonder I am trained to get the deadline time after time without spending more then 50% of the time needed. I practiced all those years in school. I somehow forgot that....


----------



## Zuflex

Simpson17866 said:


> When you don't understand when people (Js) ask "How can you go to the grocery store without a shopping list?"


Well, I am a J and i never use a shopping list. You see, I have a shopping _system_. :laughing:
Shopping lists are for people not able to structure their shopping nor plan on the spot. How is that as a judging statement? :welcome::laughin:


----------



## Simpson17866

Zuflex said:


> Well, I am a J and i never use a shopping list. You see, I have a shopping _system_. :laughing:
> Shopping lists are for people not able to structure their shopping nor plan on the spot. How is that as a judging statement? :welcome::laughin:


 Fair enough


----------



## ohana.means.family

Zelian said:


> heard it was pretty shit due to many reasons think am the only one not seen it


I actually really liked it! I haven't really heard any core negative feedback on it, but it's definitely worth seeing. Also, new and cool characters!:smile:


----------



## Pangelicus

When you know how important it is to spend time relaxing, so that you are ready to get that important thing done. The more important the thing is, the more relaxing you have to do first.


----------



## Zelian

when its a close relatives birthday in two days you are reminded every so often but shit....I better run to the card shop now huh.. oh an pick up some kinda gift to I guess...:frustrating:


----------



## G0lde

When you're at least 5 minutes late for everything.


----------



## EpicKitty25

In school, you are/were that kid with papers, books, folders, etc flowing out of your locker like a waterfall every time you open it.


----------



## Kajada

When you make lists to try and be more organized but you forget to put stuff on the list then you leave home and forget the list. T.T


----------



## justhannahsis

You know you're a perceiver when it's almost imposible for you to stick to a daily/ongoing list or schedule.


----------



## Mrs. Mozart

When you (or in this case, I) should be studying, but you suddenly remember this forum you haven't visited for a year.


----------



## Marshy

Perceive things


----------



## Santa Gloss

Marshy14 said:


> Perceive things


And judgers don't?


----------



## Marshy

Santa Gloss said:


> And judgers don't?


No... its in the name. They judge things...


----------



## butterflyeffect

When you don't have folders for your college classes but one big writing pad where you keep all the notes. The best moment is when you are looking for something in it in front of a judger and you see his/her look...

When you spend so much time on deciding which movie to watch, you are frustrated, so you just sit in front of the computer and stare at the screen.


----------



## butterflyeffect

I do that all the time!  the best thing is, when you turn off the alarm with a thought that you'll get up in "5mins"...


----------



## butterflyeffect

When you feel deeply disgusted that you have to open your bag everytime go enter a building at the university in Paris... (because of "terrorists") as if that wasn't just a rule 'for the effect'.


----------



## edge magic

When you have a Chemistry test you have to spend 100 h on, but you have spend like 10 h and its 3 days left to go. But instead of study you chill with other things. Like writing this on persoanlity cafe, like I do right now.


----------



## Mrs. Mozart

When you've finally decided to apply to a university and the entrance exam is in two months and you know you have it in you if you just studied enough, but you haven't touched the books yet, because "there's still plenty of time". God dammit, I'm in my thirties, time is exactly what I do NOT have anymore, but I still just won't study.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Your boss thanks you for coming to work on time.


----------



## Cat Brainz

When you do everything at the last second and manage to keep it all together somehow despite the displeasure of J types around me :dry:


----------



## JustTima

You know you're a perceiver when you have an appointment at 6 but leave the house five minutes before, because there was this amazing video you were watching


----------



## atamagasuita

You procrastinate 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## infpstarwarsnerd97

Whenever your parents give you a personal schedule on a piece of paper to follow, but you don't follow it, and eventually that schedule ends up falling off the wall it was pinned on, and eventually ends up in the trash never to be seen again.


----------



## major breakdown

when you're reading 6 books and still have somehow a clue what the plot was when you continue reading one of them.


----------



## Robopop

There's a difference between Ne and Se Perceivers, xNxPs are more prone to being distracted off the task at hand while xSxPs are more impulsive in that they will just_ do _something, just for concrete action. They are more decisive than us NPs(well at least the STPs), does that make them more J like?

STPs also share the same interaction style(chart the course/in charge) with NJs and TJs.


----------



## ShallowSky

Wow, I so fit in here.

When you make a revision timetable and don't stick to it.

When you plan to meet up with your friends and have to tell them "I may come late" lol

When you have to ask your classmates what yesterday's homework was :laughing:

When you tell yourself you'll be on your phone till X time and then sleep but you stay up for half the night 

When you wake up 3 minutes before scheduled and tell yourself you have time and go back to sleep rofl


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

When your Judger brother makes unreasonable demands of you for the sake of his own convenience that you know are just going to end up inconveniencing him, but you decide to follow his commands literally, and when the time you expected comes up, you gleefully wake him up from a deep sleep so he could reset a router he told you HE was going to reset.
He then gets upset that you woke him up, over something he specifically TOLD you to do. After listening to your words that you were just obeying his commands, he tells you to do what you should have been doing in the first place, resetting the router when you had need to.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

You don't mind being a manchild (or womanchild if you're a girl).


----------



## Mercy Myosotis




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When you would never adopt your friends or family rigid/regimental lifestyle.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Fydis said:


> When your J parent have a tendency to clean up after you because he just can't stand the chaos everywhere aroud you with an still unanswered question "How you can live in that? How is that possible you don't mind and even care?" and instruct you constantly how you should live your life better (not only) in this area - even if you are adult yourself for a _really_ long time


My dad and I, a lot, he's a Perceiver, just disciplined. Like how does my messy room affect _your_ life in anyway? HOW? I'm the one living in it... I mean I'll still clean it but the mess doesn't bother me that much, until it does.

Honestly. We're all cleaning like every second day, it seems the only bloody thing we do during the day.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> My dad and I, a lot, * he's a Perceiver, just disciplined.* Like how does my messy room affect _your_ life in anyway? HOW? I'm the one living in it... I mean I'll still clean it but the mess doesn't bother me that much, until it does.
> 
> Honestly. We're all cleaning like every second day, it seems the only bloody thing we do during the day.


My father is like this, too. He had been disciplining himself when he first got his job as a trash pickup-er for Waste Management shortly after my birth (I'm 18, though about to be 19 in several weeks from now). I guess to him, him seeing all the shit people have thrown away in their gabages and having that in my and siblings' rooms repulses him. 

He's an ISTP (like me, though enneagram type) if you want to futher know his type, BTW.


----------



## Crowbo

You're not in a big rush to get a job unless ya really want or need money for something


----------



## mapperky

When instead of scheduling an appointment with a therapist like you should, you browse mbti forums instead 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Your Pness is huge!


----------



## soop

You are constantly suggesting that "we'll cross that bridge when we come to it"


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

When your job career is being a procrastinator.


----------



## Crowbo

Alivingobituary42 said:


> When your job career is being a procrastinator.


pretty much


----------



## pwowq

In a meeting you actually were late and got there cause your boss grabbed you at your office, confidently speak:
_ - It's impossible to plan a day with my job._


In hindsight, there's so much wrong in doing like this. Since you're a strong P you don't worry and you give few damns about it. Keep rocking that non-planning strat of yours.

(I'm ofc talking about myself, this shit happened yesterday)


----------



## Crowbo

You have big Peepee


----------



## INTPortland

When if a task doesn't involve a race against time, you won't do it


----------



## Crowbo

You have a chill, DGAF attitude


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Fuck your routine. (Some routine is necessary, but I mean those people that have to do everything at the exact time etc.)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When you don't care about doing things or don't perform as well unless you're on a time limit or close to the deadline. Only work fast because you have to, otherwise you would go st your own pace.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Crowbo said:


> You have a chill, DGAF attitude


Haha same bro.


----------



## Crowbo

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> Fuck your routine. (Some routine is necessary, but I mean those people that have to do everything at the exact time etc.)


----------



## Thunal33

When you submit an assignment that was due at 11:59 pm at 11:58 pm.

That actually wasn't me, it was my friend.


----------



## Roslyn

bigd said:


> When you'd be late to your own funeral


My great-aunts funeral, they purposely delayed because she was ALWAYS late for everything. Family couldn't resist having her show up late to the funeral too. Wouldn't have been right otherwise.


----------



## contradictionary

When I think that left to itself things will always get better.

And when it doesn't i will just let it run its own course again because then next time it will.


----------



## contradictionary

When I think that left to itself things will always get better.

And when it doesn't i will just let it run its own course again because then next time it will.


----------



## Alea jacta est

When you love freedom.


----------



## Crowbo

When you know that the letter P is in your typing because you theoretically have very big PP.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

When you might feasibly function better in a world lacking _time _as a construct.


----------



## goodvibe

You are a perceiver if... with a slight smirk, you totally wing a major presentation on an elaborate topic you have no clue about (pulling everything out your butt) but get away with it because you are so at ease and charming when you do it, winking and nodding at everyone. Afterward, important Js ask you very serious questions as though you are an expert (you know less than the one asking) but you answer with such composure and sincerity, it gives the illusion of a well-prepared presenter. Hahaha. 

A cheap seat heckler (ENTP most likely) will then ask a trollish (trip-up) question at the very end to try and make you sweat a little for the sheer entertainment value. But by then, the important Js are already wrapping their J stuff up and no longer paying attention.

The end.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

You know you’re a P when after a lifetime of nagging from others.....YOU finally make a list. You spend time and focus to make your list, example grocery list.
You get to the store and had already forgotten you made a list, but as you are getting done with shopping, you feel you’re forgetting something ....and you remember, you made a list. You’re so happy, but then you cant find your list. You are digger in your pockets, take everything out of your purse/wallet. After about 10 mins, you realize you can’t find your stupid list. Then you get back home and there is your evil list still sitting on the table.
So, for at least the next 10 years you will be using this example and how useless you making a list really is. Maybe in 10 years you will get tired of the nagging and try to make a list again, but until then....you will not, a complete waste of time, thank goodness you didn’t have any other obligations that day or you know you would have been late. no one understand these things


----------



## MisterYellowFace

You say an opinion and then say a different one. And then somebody tells you your opinion contradicts itself. When you never fully formed how your opinion was gonna be yet.


----------



## goodvibe

When your best work gets done close to the deadline.

When you constantly procrastinate because you know this is when your best work gets done.


----------



## Joy1704

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're a perceiver when the suggestion of making a schedule to make your life supposedly easier makes you cringe.


I recently had to force myself to do this because of anxiety. It's awful. I have to write down every part of my day, but sometimes I don't even follow what's there. Following the list makes me anxious too, and not following it ends up resulting in procrastination lol.


----------



## Dscross

When you miss your car service deadline and have to take your car in urgently and end up with no transport!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

"Do you want to go for a trip across the Nullabor?",
"Yeah okay!".


----------



## JustV

I feel I have no interest to force someone


----------



## sandras

You did not get stuff done.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Back to school days

when your trying to do your homework, and you get all settle, then you can’t find your pen, and you can’t find it even tho 3 seconds ago you had it, you haven’t gotten up, you have been in the same spot. You move your books, notebooks, rearrange your desk looking for it, you look on the floor after about 7 mins you find it, somehow it got in the hood of your hoodie,
anyways,
so now you’re ready to begin again, but now your notebook is missing, it was just here, you think to yourself and again you end up rearranging your desk and everything around you, it takes about another 7 mins to find it.
then feeling like you need a nap now, you go to begin again and now your freaking book or your assignment has disappeared and you desperately start trashing everything round looking for it…you feel like losing your mind, then you find it

about 30mins later:
about this time your mom comes in the room
mom: you having got anything done, when will you stop procrastinating and just do it, you could be almost done by now….and look at this mess. Stop messing around and get your homework done. Why do I always have to repeat myself….blah, blah as she leaves the room,

then I look down and my pen is gone again

im done
the teacher why didn’t you do your homework

me: you wouldn’t understand


----------



## OpenMinded89




----------



## Sinuous

goodvibe said:


> You are a perceiver if... with a slight smirk, you totally wing a major presentation on an elaborate topic you have no clue about (pulling everything out your butt) but get away with it because you are so at ease and charming when you do it, winking and nodding at everyone. Afterward, important Js ask you very serious questions as though you are an expert (you know less than the one asking) but you answer with such composure and sincerity, it gives the illusion of a well-prepared presenter. Hahaha.
> 
> A cheap seat heckler (ENTP most likely) will then ask a trollish (trip-up) question at the very end to try and make you sweat a little for the sheer entertainment value. But by then, the important Js are already wrapping their J stuff up and no longer paying attention.
> 
> The end.


I absolutely can’t relate


----------



## VivianeScrooge

I think for me and I feel for others at the same time...


----------



## Crowbo

When you don't give a fuck.


----------



## Pikaqiu

When you have 200+ tabs running, not reading a single article you opened and have some music playing in the background.


----------



## Crowbo

Pikaqiu said:


> When you have 200+ tabs running, not reading a single article you opened and have some music playing in the background.


----------



## sepi

You know you are a P if you are a Ne, Se, Fi or Ti dom. This questions are not realiable. Being a J or a P don't determine if you are unorganized or not. If anyone just did the 16 personalities test, just to inform, it's not a reliable test in no way. Here, in personality cafe, there's alot of good articles about the cognitive functions. Stay informed <3


----------



## jetser

When you're just laidback all the time.

Like others should give a fuck. I sure as hell don't.


----------



## IreneRichter

When I realized that I couldn't carry out any plan though I'd made lots of them. I prefer a life of freedom, plans and schedules are actually limits for me. I'd like to do things when I really wish to deal with them, but not pushed by ddl or something like this


----------



## ai.tran.75

You have a tile on your keychain and phone that ways neither item will ever go missing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarmonk

sepi said:


> You know you are a P if you are a Ne, Se, Fi or Ti dom. This questions are not realiable. Being a J or a P don't determine if you are unorganized or not. If anyone just did the 16 personalities test, just to inform, it's not a reliable test in no way. Here, in personality cafe, there's alot of good articles about the cognitive functions. Stay informed <3


You're right that it doesn't specify how organized or free flowing anyone is.

But it seems to me this whole J/P thing may be messed up in mbti and doesn't necessarily mean anything - why are some judging dom types marked as P and some perception dom types as J?  doesn't make sense - why Fi dom gets typed as perceiver (while it's clearly a judger's attitude and easy to observe) and Ni dom as judger (although it's clearly observant attitude) but for some other types it's coherent logic in letters.

I agree also what you say about 16 personality test - almost impossible to get anything else than enfp out there for me although im practically opposite to that. No wonder then that people think NTs and NFs seemingly overpower the site, although in reality those appear much more rarely. In those tests you have to pick many absurd answers in a row in order to result in any S type


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When we're in the car and someone says, "Should we just go camping at X place for the night?" Or someone jokingly says, "Hey we should do a road trip to X".

Heck yes we're doing a spontaneous road trip. And yes we're going to randomly camp.

If we live off service station food, or bush food, and stop at people's houses we know, that's fine!


----------



## Chiv_nov-002

I could be a perceiver tbh. If you put it _that_ way then I really like to set dates, and make reasonable goals.


----------



## Sankt Muzhik

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> When we're in the car and someone says, "Should we just go camping at X place for the night?" Or someone jokingly says, "Hey we should do a road trip to X".
> 
> Heck yes we're doing a spontaneous road trip. And yes we're going to randomly camp.
> 
> If we live off service station food, or bush food, and stop at people's houses we know, that's fine!


You know you’re a perceiver when you get actively annoyed at trip planning enough to call of the whole vacation. And you think about changing transport while you’re boarding the flight you already paid for.


----------

